# Wartezimmer



## Muskelzuckungen (1. November 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte  mal einen Tread aufmachen, für die User die ein Cube bestellt haben und hier die Zeit vertreiben können, bis es geliefert wird.


Denke mal jeder kann sein Model und Ausstattung mal posten.

Habe ein Cube Sting Teamline 18 Zoll in K24 Ausstattung bestellt und hoffe auf eine Lieferung im November.

Gruß Muskelzuckungen.


----------



## BackfireLX (1. November 2007)

Habe ein Cube AMS HPC Teamline 22 Zoll in XT Ausstattung bestellt und hoffe auf eine Lieferung im April.

Gruß, BackfireLX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## messias (1. November 2007)

AMS 125 K24 Black'n'Red in 22", soll auch im November kommen. Schaun mer mal


----------



## fasj (2. November 2007)

Hi,
AMS 125 K24 Black Anodized. 
Bestellt Mitte Oktober, soll im November kommen.
Habe allerdings bei einem Ghost Fachhändler bestellt, da er mein altes Bike zu einem super Preis in Zahlung genommen hat.

Bin mal gespannt ob alles klappt.

Frank


----------



## the_duke (2. November 2007)

Ich habe Anfang Oktober ein 20" Stereo K18 in schwarz gekauft, der Händer hatte seine Bestellugen bereis abgeschickt und bei der Vorbestellung war mein gewünschtes Modell dabei.

Sollte im November kommen, eine anderer 20km entfernter Händler hat das gleiche Modell bereist vor 2 Wochen erhalten....

schau ma mal wie lange es noch dauert....


----------



## Maxximum (2. November 2007)

hi 
ich hab ein fritzz the one in 18'' bestellt.
liefertermin ist november.
hoffe dass es bald da ist. schau mer mal.........................


----------



## GAT (3. November 2007)

Hallo,

Stereo fast K24, allerdings mit ner XT/XTR Aussatttung. Soll nächste bis übernächste Woche da sein. Das Stereo in K18 steht schon im Laden...

Grüße
GAT


----------



## kleinbiker (4. November 2007)

BackfireLX schrieb:


> Habe ein Cube AMS HPC Teamline 22 Zoll in XT Ausstattung bestellt und hoffe auf eine Lieferung im April.
> 
> Gruß, BackfireLX



Na, da gehören wir beide zu denen, die am längsten warten werden!

Ich hab auch ein AMS HPC bestellt, allerdings in 18" und mit K18.

Optimistisch betrachtet könnte es frühestens im April kommen. Bis dahin werde ich wohl noch ein paar tausend km mit meinen alten Bikes durch die Berge radeln.

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## BackfireLX (4. November 2007)

Tja, so sieht es wohl aus... Dafür ham wir dann aber auch die geilsten Bikes 
Welche Lackierung haste denn genommen?


----------



## GAT (4. November 2007)

BackfireLX schrieb:


> Tja, so sieht es wohl aus... Dafür ham wir dann aber auch die geilsten Bikes



... und die teuersten, da bleibt Zeit zum sparen  

aber Spaß beiseite, wenn dieser Winter besser wie der letzte wird sind die Bikes eh zu schade im Winter zu fahren. Und ob sie nun im Keller oder in der Fabrik stehen ....

Ich hoffe Ihr/ Wir können die Wartezeit gut überbrücken. Ich freue mich auf einen guten Skiwinter!


----------



## BackfireLX (5. November 2007)

Stimmt schon, mir macht die Warterei auch nix aus, wenn es pünktlich zum Liefertermin da ist. Dann kann ich in die nächste Saison mit nem neuen Bike starten. Fürn Winter muss eh mein "altes" Hardtail herhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinbiker (5. November 2007)

BackfireLX schrieb:


> Tja, so sieht es wohl aus... Dafür ham wir dann aber auch die geilsten Bikes
> Welche Lackierung haste denn genommen?



ich habe schwarz/weis gewählt, nicht Team. Da ich noch einige güldene Teile habe, die ich da dranbauen werden, passte das Rot/Blau vom Team nicht.

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## dawncore (6. November 2007)

@ Threadstarter, wenn du es hast, unbedingt gaaanz viele und große Fotos machen, arbeite z.Zt. um mir das Sting Teamline K18 kaufen zu können. Ein wunderschönes Fahrrad, nicht wahr


----------



## ahaering (6. November 2007)

Hallo

ich warte auf mein AMS 125 K18 18" soll nächste Woche kommen.
Hoffe das der Termin klappt  

Andreas


----------



## Muskelzuckungen (7. November 2007)

dawncore schrieb:


> @ Threadstarter, wenn du es hast, unbedingt gaaanz viele und große Fotos machen, arbeite z.Zt. um mir das Sting Teamline K18 kaufen zu können. Ein wunderschönes Fahrrad, nicht wahr



Das Rad soll laut meinem Händler in 14 Tagen im Laden stehen. Bin richtig gespannt und freue mich schon darauf.


----------



## Nemesis123 (7. November 2007)

CUBE AMS 125 K18 22"

Liefertermin soll lt. Händler Mitte bis Ende November sein.


----------



## F1o (7. November 2007)

Ein Sting Teamline K24 in 20"

Angeblich auch noch im November (wuaha)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer87 (7. November 2007)

hab mir am samstag ein reaction k18 bestellt....soll heute oder morgen kommen und am freitag kann ichs abholen. noch glaub ich dran, dass ichs am freitag wirklich krieg, aber mal schaun


----------



## Boono (9. November 2007)

So nach knapp 3 Wochen Wartezeit steht mein Rädle (AMS Pro Louise in Racing Red) endlich beim Händler, werde es morgen früh abholen und dann auch irgendwann ein paar Bilder hochladen.


----------



## Muskelzuckungen (9. November 2007)

Boono schrieb:


> So nach knapp 3 Wochen Wartezeit steht mein Rädle (AMS Pro Louise in Racing Red) endlich beim Händler, werde es morgen früh abholen und dann auch irgendwann ein paar Bilder hochladen.



Glückwunsch, da bin ich mal auf die Bilder gespannt


----------



## etron (9. November 2007)

Gerade telefonisch alles klar gemacht:

Reaction HS 33

mit folgenden Änderungen:

Kasette u. Kette: Deore XT

Laufräder: DT Swiss (Typ hab ich gerade vergessen  )

Soll nächste Woche schon abholbereit sein.


----------



## Racer87 (9. November 2007)

Es hatwirklich geklappt...eine Woche warten und das Bike war da. Hab letzten Samstag bestellt und habs gerade geholt.Ein wirklich schönes Bike, is ein Reaction mit der k18 austattung. Bilder gibts bald


----------



## cube xc4 (9. November 2007)

Boono schrieb:


> So nach knapp 3 Wochen Wartezeit steht mein Rädle (AMS Pro Louise in Racing Red) endlich beim Händler, werde es morgen früh abholen und dann auch irgendwann ein paar Bilder hochladen.



 Genau das selbe bike in der Farbe "Racing Red" steht auf meiner Wunschliste. Hab nur noch kein Bild in der Farbe mit der Roten Rockshox Reba gesehen. Deshalb warte ich auch ganz dringend auf deine Bilder !!!!


----------



## GAT (9. November 2007)

.... so jetzt hats 10cm Schnee ... da werd ich halt doch zuerst die Ski aus dem Keller holen müssen  ....


----------



## deathtrap18 (10. November 2007)

...hab heud dat  - Cube Fritzz -the One´Ausstattung bestellt...

werde es aber erst März abholen, .zwecks Kohle und bei dem Wetter davor ehh nicht eillig ..  

       oder gibt es ab 2008 schon den neuen Nobby Ski ?


----------



## CopyMaster (10. November 2007)

cube xc4 schrieb:


> Genau das selbe bike in der Farbe "Racing Red" steht auf meiner Wunschliste. Hab nur noch kein Bild in der Farbe mit der Roten Rockshox Reba gesehen. Deshalb warte ich auch ganz dringend auf deine Bilder !!!!



Ist da keine weiße dran?


----------



## CopyMaster (10. November 2007)

Mit der roten sähe das dann so aus... ich fände die weiße besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cube xc4 (10. November 2007)

Das AMS Pro mit der Louise Ausstattung kommt mit einer roten Gabel. Bei der Ausstattungsvariante  k24 ist die  Fox Gabel weiß.

Wo ist den das Bild her - auf der Cube Homepage gibts das AMS Pro nur in der K24 Variante in Racing Red zu sehen?


----------



## CopyMaster (10. November 2007)

Das hab ich gefaked.


----------



## cube xc4 (10. November 2007)

- Lösch-


----------



## cube xc4 (10. November 2007)

- lösch-


----------



## CopyMaster (10. November 2007)

Ist die "Ändern"-Funktion kaputt?


----------



## Boono (11. November 2007)

So ich verabschiede mich mal aus dem Wartezimmer. Fotos gibts im "Zeigt her eure Cubes" Thread.


----------



## Ivonnche (16. November 2007)

So warte auf mein AMS 125. Soll in der 50.KW beim Händler sein. Na schau mer mal ob das dieses Jahr noch was wird ))


----------



## reysor (16. November 2007)

stereo the one mit anderem LRS (stabiler) und eingen kleinen änderungen/tuning. habs september 19 bestellt, liefertermin war erst anfang oktober, dann mitte oktober, anfang november und der letzte ende dieser woche........
ich glaub ich kauf mir zwischendurch noch n snowboard  dann geht die zeit schneller rum.


----------



## etron (17. November 2007)

1 Woche gewartet u. mein Reaction HS33 ist da.

Hab mich jetzt doch gegen die DTSwiss Felgen entschieden u. lass die Standard Mavic XM 517 drauf sieht glaub ich besser aus. Das Fahrrad sieht hammermäßig aus. Bilder folgen erst nächstes Jahr, da ich das gute Stück über Winter bei meinem Händler stehen lassen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chief70 (19. November 2007)

47. KW nun bin ich mal gespannt ob mein amr 125 rahmen wie versprochen diese woche kommt


----------



## citycobra (19. November 2007)

also mir wurde ebenfalls die 47kw für mein ams125 k24 genannt.
ich war dann heute nochmal bei meinem händler und der rief grad nochmal bei cube an. das bike wird dann aber wahrscheinlich doch erst ende 48kw eintreffen. nunja mach ich mir halt so noch ein paar schöne gedanken.


----------



## tifortu (19. November 2007)

Hi,

das kommt dabei raus, wenn man auf ein Stereo K24 wartet:




Stimmt da denn alles?


----------



## reysor (20. November 2007)

was soll denn da nicht stimmen? sieht so aus als ob alles dran ist, zwei räder und so  warst du extra wegen dem foto bei nem fotograf?? ->schicke leinwand


----------



## messias (20. November 2007)

Na, da hat aber wirklich jemand Langeweile gehabt  

Die Schalthebel stimmen aber nicht soweit ich das sehen kann. Glaub das sind XT-Hebel auf dem Bild, sollten aber SRAM X9 sein.


----------



## tifortu (20. November 2007)

Stimmt genau,

und der Käfig am Schaltwerk müsste aus Karbon sein.

Die Leinwand macht Photoshop.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## messias (20. November 2007)

tifortu schrieb:


> Stimmt genau,
> 
> und der Käfig am Schaltwerk müsste aus Karbon sein.



Schummelt der da einfach n 07er Schaltwerk rein, das war gemein


----------



## tifortu (20. November 2007)

Da freut man sich umso mehr auf das 08er mit dem Karbon-Käfig.

Weil wir grade dabei sind:

Ich überlege schon länger ob ich nun ein Kassette mit größtem Ritzel
von 34 Zähne, oder mit 32 Zähne nehmen soll.

Mein Händler meinte, dass das Schaltwerk auf dem 34er rollt. Da denke ich
mir, ob das 32er wohl nicht rollen wird?? ich habe den Unterschied des
Durchmessers berechnet und das sind so 1 mm im Radius, also wird das 32er
bestimmt auch rollen und mit wenig Unterschied zum 34er.

Ich habe auch noch berechnet (mir war echt langweilig), dass bei gleicher
Steigung, man mit 32 Zähne 100% Kraft braucht und bei 34 Zähne nur 94%
Kraft braucht. Das sind immerhin 6% Unterschied. 

Ich bin mal mit dem 2006er Stereo gefahren, das hat noch die Talas X verbaut.
Im abgesenkten Zustand (90mm) konnte ich da so steile stücke kurbeln, bis
meine Kraft am Ende war, doch gestiegen ist das Dieng nicht. Hier war ein 32er
vrebaut. Also tendiere ich von dem her auf jedenfall zu einer 34er Kasette.
Wobei die RLC nun auf 100mm absenkbar ist und eventuell auch früher steigen wird.

Was soll ich nehmen??


----------



## cube xc4 (20. November 2007)

Wenn du längere Touren fährst würde ich dir zum 34er raten.

Ich fahre seit 5 Jahren ein 34er Kassette. Hat sich vor allem auf AlpenX bewährt. Besonders am Abend an der letzten Steigung....  Bei normalen Touren nehmen ich das 34 Ritzel nicht her: Ist wie im Wilden Westen, man sollte sich immer eine Patrone in der Trommel des Revolves aufsparen.


----------



## GAT (20. November 2007)

ich habe bei meinem Setreo auch ne 34er Kasette bestellt, kurble viel in den Bergen und da hab ich mir die Erleichterung gegönnt ... mal sehn ob viel bringt

Der Liefertermin für mein Stereo ist auch schon ne Woche überschritten, aber mein Zeh ist kaputt und super Skiwetter, da vermisse ich das Teil (noch) nicht...

Grüße GAT


----------



## tifortu (20. November 2007)

Hi GAT,

denkst du, oder auch "cube xc4" dass das 32er nicht so rollt bzw. dass es irgend einen Vorteil betreffend Verschleiss oder sowas hat?

Was meinst du eigentlich mit fast K24? Hast du auf ein X0 Schaltwerk
verzichtet und statt dessen ein XTR genommen?

Betreffend Lieferung:
anfang Otober bestellt,
Zusage in 4 - 6 Wochen,
anfang November nachbefragt,
Zusage von Cube in 3 - 4 Wochen,
das heisst: in 1 - 2 Wochen wäre es soweit.

@reysor
was meinst du mit...


> eingen kleinen änderungen/tuning


----------



## cube xc4 (20. November 2007)

tifortu schrieb:


> Hi GAT,
> 
> denkst du, oder auch "cube xc4" dass das 32er nicht so rollt bzw. dass es irgend einen Vorteil betreffend Verschleiss oder sowas hat?
> 
> .



Bezüglich Verschleiß und Rolleigenschaften sehe ich keinerlei Unterschiede. Die großen Ritzel sind auf Grund der größeren Umschlingungsstrecke und der kleineren Kräfte eh nicht so Verschleißanfällig. 

Ich habe mir mein Bike mit der 32 Kassette bestellt und dann bei www.bike-discount.de für kleines Geld eine *XT* 34er Kassette geholt. Kostet aktuell ca. 35 Euro. Da kannst du nicht viel falsch machen. Die XT Kassetten sehen mit dem ALU-Spider richtig gut aus, im Gegensatz zu den Serienmäßig verbauten Deore Kassetten.


----------



## reysor (20. November 2007)

@tifortu:
das behalt ich noch für mich... lass dich überraschen wenn die fotos online sind  wird auf jeden fall der knaller


----------



## tifortu (20. November 2007)

da bin ich ja mal gespannt...


----------



## GAT (21. November 2007)

tifortu schrieb:


> denkst du, oder auch "cube xc4" dass das 32er nicht so rollt bzw. dass es irgend einen Vorteil betreffend Verschleiss oder sowas hat?


@tifortu
32 Zähne sind halt einfach eine um 5,9% höhere Übersetzung als 34 Zähne und ich hoffe daß die niedrigere Übersetzung mir halt dann und wann am Berg hilft 




tifortu schrieb:


> Was meinst du eigentlich mit fast K24? Hast du auf ein X0 Schaltwerk
> verzichtet und statt dessen ein XTR genommen?


Stimmt tifortu, + XTR Schalthebel. Obwohl ich Quasi-Monopolisten ungern unterstütze (mein PC läuft auch mit Linux und nicht mit XP) muß ich doch sagen, daß mir Shimano als Sram gefällt. Außerdem ist's günstiger.
Das ist meine subjektive Meinung! Ich will hier jetzt keine Diskussion Shimano vs. Sram lostreten, die findet Ihr an anderer Stelle im Forum sicher zur genüge... 

Gruß
GAT


----------



## tifortu (21. November 2007)

Jeder hat halt so seinen Geschmack. Ich bin noch nie Sram gefahren, das wird auch mein erstes Fully sein. Ich mach ja schon seit ca 3 Monaten rum, bis ich mich entschieden hatte. Zuerst war ich auf Centurion mit dem LRS-System, dann wollte ich das neu Treck Fuel EX 8. Um haaresbreite hätte ich es gekauft. Das hätte ich schon direkt nach der Eurobike haben können. Dann bin ich doch noch zu einem Cube-Händler und der hat mir einen Guten Preis für das Stereo K24 gemacht, und da war die Entscheidung klar.

Was beim Stereo so ein wenig geheimnisvoll ist, ist der Federweg hinten. 2007 gab Cube da noch 130mm an, 2008 sinds dann 140, die Bike misst 152mm??

Weiss vielleicht jemand, ob die Fat Albert die Tubeless-Version sind, oder sind da die normalen drauf??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reysor (22. November 2007)

mit extrem großer wahrscheinlichkeit die schlauch-version. glaub nich, dass die sich den aufwand+kosten antun mit tubeless-kit, etc. ausserdem ist die schlauch-variante immernoch die beliebteste unter den bikern...


----------



## bronks (22. November 2007)

GAT schrieb:


> ... Stimmt tifortu, + XTR Schalthebel. Obwohl ich Quasi-Monopolisten ungern unterstütze (mein PC läuft auch mit Linux und nicht mit XP) muß ich doch sagen, daß mir Shimano als Sram gefällt. Außerdem ist's günstiger ...


Nicht alles was hinkt ist ein Vergleich, aber das muß ich jetzt kommentieren. 

Shimano hat vor allem für die Mountainbiker etwas getan. Zu dem ist Shimano eigentlich in allen Fällen günstiger als die Konkurrenz und mißbraucht seine extrem starke position nicht, um aus den Leuten unnötig viel Geld rauszulutschen.


----------



## GAT (22. November 2007)

tifortu schrieb:


> Was beim Stereo so ein wenig geheimnisvoll ist, ist der Federweg hinten. 2007 gab Cube da noch 130mm an, 2008 sinds dann 140, die Bike misst 152mm??



130mm waren geplant, der Rest is so geworden ... siehe hier,
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4110048&postcount=7
die Antwort finde ich zwar etwas außergewöhnlich  , aber ehrlich


----------



## tifortu (22. November 2007)

Irgendwie bescheiden, wenn man Ã¼ber 140mm Federweg hat und nur 130 angibt.

Hat man da vielleicht nicht ein wenig in die Zukunft konstruiert, da ja bekannt ist, dass sich der Federweg in der All-Mountain-Klasse in den letzten Jahren doch von 120mm zu sogar 150mm mausert? Cube hat ja auch schlieÃlich noch das Fritz, das ja durch eine Angabe von Enduro-Federwegen seine Daseinsberechtigung verlieren wÃ¼rde.

WeiÃ nicht, vielleicht lieg ich da total falsch, aber die machen sich sicher auch den einen oder anderen Gedanke Ã¼ber Marketing.

Eigentlich istâs mir auch egal, da ich mich einfach auf das Bike mit groÃen Reserven und geringem Gewicht tierisch freue. 

WeiÃ jemand zufÃ¤llig, ob Cube bei den Oros in Verbindung mit Sram-Triggern die Adapter benutzt?


----------



## GAT (23. November 2007)

seit heute ist es da  






PS: die Katze schaut nicht immer so doof


----------



## citycobra (24. November 2007)

GAT schrieb:


> seit heute ist es da
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich glaube die katze will damit nur sagen, dass du die kamera weglegen und das tierchen aufs bike setzen sollst. 
im übrigen sieht das bike sehr geil aus.


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. November 2007)

http://fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000009&product=A001422

für den fall der fälle, das einer nicht mehr warten möchte


----------



## GAT (24. November 2007)

citycobra schrieb:


> im übrigen sieht das bike sehr geil aus.



... vielen Dank Citycobra, find ich auch


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (24. November 2007)

So, dann werde ich auch mal eine Nummer ziehen und mich in die Ecke setzen.
Ich hab heute endlich das LTD Race in weiß/blau bestellt. Endlich! Seit drei Jahren will ich ein neues Rad haben, ist aber immer an diesem oder jenen gescheitert. Aber jetzt hat der alte Trekstahlrahmen ausgedient. 
Den Liefertermin erfahre ich aber erst Montag. Hoffentlich bekomme ich es noch in der ersten Dezemberhälfte. Denn die Woche vor Weihnachten hab ich Urlaub. Drückt mir mal die Daumen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tifortu (24. November 2007)

mannomann,

ich werd ganz quirre, sieht spitze aus, und du hast ja auch die XTR-Bremsen.
Am Montag ruf ich meinen Händler an... 

Ist das zufällig ein 20"?


----------



## GAT (24. November 2007)

tifortu schrieb:


> mannomann,
> 
> ich werd ganz quirre, sieht spitze aus, und du hast ja auch die XTR-Bremsen.
> Am Montag ruf ich meinen Händler an...
> ...



22" ... und XTR Schaltwerk auch


----------



## Mc CUBE (25. November 2007)

AMS 125 XT
Immer noch nicht da.
Jetzt soll es Anfang DEZ. kommen.
Hat schon jemand sein Bike und gibt es Bilder.
Oder kommen die NIE, jedes Jahr das gleiche Spiel!
Kann mir jemand erklären warum ich Cubejunger bin?


----------



## gibbonhh (25. November 2007)

Anfang Dez. wurde mir für mein AMS 125 k24 auch zugesagt!

Warum hast Du Dich für das XT entschieden? Nur der Laufräder wegen?


----------



## Mc CUBE (25. November 2007)

Händler hat mir einen super Preis gemacht + Zubeh.


----------



## gibbonhh (25. November 2007)

Magst Du den Preis verraten? Gern auch über pn...

Ich muss auch noch in Preisverhandlungen treten..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotten67 (25. November 2007)

Ich habe mir das Sting K18 (Teamline) am Freitag bestellt.Soll Ende Jan. geliefert werden. Mein Händler ist mir 10% entgegen gekommen, die habe ich in XTR Schalthebel reinvestiert. Zusätzlich werde ich mir noch einen ProLogo Sattel gönnen, wobei ich noch nicht weiss welche Satteldecke am besten passt. Die Eggbeater werden gegen XT Klickies in schwarz getauscht. 
Worüber ich noch grübel sind die Laufräder, taugen die was oder sollte man besser noch einen Euro raushauen und die austauschen.
Ansonsten platzt mir der A.... vor Freude


----------



## chief70 (26. November 2007)

mein liefertermin war 47. woche, mal sehen ob´s diese woche kommt


----------



## reysor (26. November 2007)

ich konnte es selbst kaum glauben aber am freitag rief mich mein händler an um mir mitzuteilen dass mein bike da ist!!!!  ...wunderschönes stereo the one bilder gibts wenn der andere LRS dran ist.


----------



## FRANZZ (26. November 2007)

Serwas,

heute ELITE HPC blackline Rahmenset in 18" bestellt.

In der KW 5 soll es da sei. MMMMMMMMMAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLL schaun.

Gruß 

da FRANZZ


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (26. November 2007)

Mir wurde heute mitgeteilt das mein LTD Race weiß/blau Anfang/Mitte April kommt. Aber das mach ich nicht mit. Entweder storniere ich komplett, oder nehme das schwarze, das soll im Januar da sein. Ich hab ne Sch***wut! Kann doch nicht sein!


----------



## Crissi (26. November 2007)

So, Nümmerchen zieh...

Der Leifertermin für mein AMS125 Louise sll die 12 KW 2008 sein........ das ist 

   Mitte März


----------



## gibbonhh (26. November 2007)

DAS kann ich ja gar nicht glauben...

...ich hoffe mal, dass sich das nicht bewahrheiten wird. Für mich steht immer noch Anfang Dezember.

Hat er diesen späten Liefertermin irgendwie begründet?


----------



## Crissi (26. November 2007)

gibbonhh schrieb:


> Hat er diesen späten Liefertermin irgendwie begründet?



Nein, hat nur gesagt das Cube das AMS 125 erst in KW 12 ausliefern kann.

Ist vielleicht die nächste Fuhre aus Fernost, hab ja heut erst bestellt. Du hast doch früher bestellt, vielleicht bekommst du eins aus der ersten Fuhre  (wenns verschiedene Fuhren gibt


----------



## citycobra (26. November 2007)

mein ams125 k24 in black'n'red soll diese woche bei meinem händler eintreffen. ich hatte vor ungefähr 3 wochen bestellt.

ps: glauben tu ich es allerdings erst, wenn ich das bike in den händen halte.


----------



## [email protected] (27. November 2007)

bääätsch ich warte schon am längsten!  
hab anfang april (2007) ein elite hpc xtr in teamline bestellt ist aber bis heute noch nicht geliefert worden! naja wenigstens ist aus dem 2007ner modell ein 2008er modell geworden. wer kann das überbieten!  

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (27. November 2007)

@ [email protected]: Entschuldige, aber bist Du bescheuert?!   
Warum machst Du das mit? Ich hatte die Bestellung schon dreimal storniert und wollte von der Firma nichts mehr hören.
Andere Hersteller haben auch schöne Bikes.


----------



## [email protected] (27. November 2007)

klar haben andere hersteller auch schöne bikes! aber hab cube nunmal als sponsor und dann mit nem scott auftreten...! naja hab ja solange ein reaction k24 für rennen usw. bekommen! aber solangsam wäre ich mental bereit für das hpc! 

lg


----------



## BackfireLX (27. November 2007)

Na dann hoffe ich mal, dass mein AMS HPC nicht so lange braucht 
Angekündigt isses für April 08.


----------



## [email protected] (27. November 2007)

also am anfang warn mal bei mir auch zwei monate! naja sind inzwischen bissle mehr geworden! hab aber am wochenende mit einem menschen von cube geredet der hat gemeint das der rahmen da sei bloß die 08 xtr zur zeit nicht lieferbar ist! aber anfang dezember soll ich bekommen! ich glaubs nicht! bin froh wenn ichs zur nächsten saison bekomm...

lg


----------



## reysor (28. November 2007)

...hart.


----------



## CopyMaster (28. November 2007)

Ist an XTR 2008 was anders als 2007?


----------



## tifortu (28. November 2007)

Da gibts einige Änderungen. Eine nennt sich z.B. shadow:
http://www.light-bikes.de/website/new/2007/05/02/shimano-xt-2008


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (29. November 2007)

*sing* "Wunder gibt es immer wieder..."  

Ich bekomme mein Race jetzt schon am Freitag. Bei Cube stand wohl noch eins rum. Ist allerdings in schwarz und nicht im, von mir favorisierten, weiß/blau. Aber in schwarz gefällt es mir inzwischen auch sehr gut. 
Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass ich innerhalb von einer Woche mein Bike bekomme!


----------



## CopyMaster (29. November 2007)

tifortu schrieb:


> Da gibts einige Änderungen. Eine nennt sich z.B. shadow:
> http://www.light-bikes.de/website/new/2007/05/02/shimano-xt-2008



Dass die XT sich von 2007 nach 2008 verändert hat, ist schon klar...

Ich dachte eigentlich, das Shadow Shaltwerk wäre in der 2007er XTR schon drin gewesen. Scheint wohl nicht so zu sein. 

Sonst noch was anders?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tifortu (29. November 2007)

das mit der Zugführung hat sich geändert... die macht jetzt nicht mehr so einen engen Radius zum Schaltwerk hin... bedeutet... leichteres Schalten möglich... schaut so aus wie bei Sram...


----------



## tifortu (1. Dezember 2007)

Heut war er... der Tag der Tage, an dem auf einmal ein Stereo K24 in meinem Wohnzimmer stand....







... mehr Bilder sind in meinen Alben.


----------



## rene1973 (2. Dezember 2007)

Hi tufortim,

ist das ein 16" 0der 18" Rahmen und wie Groß, Schritt bist du, der Sattel ist ja schon ordentlich heraussen.

Werd mein K24 Schwarz erst nächstes Jahr bekommen, zu lange überlegt.


----------



## tifortu (2. Dezember 2007)

Hi,
meine Schrittlänge ist relativ groß, 87cm, bei 183cm Körpergröße. Das ist auch ein wenig knapp bei dem 18"er, geht aber grade noch und ich bin damit sehr zufrieden. auch wenn der Sattel weit raussteht (sieht auf dem Bild doch heftiger aus als es ist), sitze ich noch richtig schön aufrecht drauf.

Ich wartete genau 2 Monate, glaube aber dass es bei dir nicht solange dauern wird, da ich in so einer Pre-Order Aktion mitgemacht habe.

Gruß...


----------



## rene1973 (2. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

so muß jetzt mal nachfragen, wenn du sagst das 18" ist schon knapp bei dir.
Meinst du dann die Abstand vom Oberrohr zum Schritt? 
Kannst du eventuell mal nachmessen wie hoch der Abstand ist von Oberkante Oberrohr (hinter dem O beim Stereo) zum Boden.

Langsam denk ich das ich mein 18" umstellen sollte auf ein 16"???

danke


----------



## tifortu (2. Dezember 2007)

Also ich mein nicht, dass mir das zu groß ist, sondern eher zu klein, doch noch im Grenzbereich, und der tiefste Punkt am Oberrohr zum Boden sind genau 76,5cm. Ich denke mal ab so 185, 186cm Körpergröße ist ein 20" angesagt. Widerum unter ca. 176cm denke ich mal sind 16" angesagt.

genau... wegen knapp meine ich dass ich relativ hoch mit dem Sattel muss, um einigermaßen ein gestrecktes Bein beim Pedalieren zu haben, und dann komme ich fast so hoch, dass ich mit dem Hintern schon fast eine zu starke Überhöhung habe wo man das Stereo eigentlich bei zu großer Überhöhung nicht mehr so fahren kann wie man es vom Hersteler gedacht ist. Man sitzt dann zu gestreckt, könnte dies aber mit dem Vorbau wieder ausgleichen. Aber wie gesagt, es ist noch im Grenzbereich. 

Wie groß bist du denn und wie lang ist dein Schritt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trautbrg (2. Dezember 2007)

Bin 179 und fahr seit 09/2006 das Stereo.
Rockt und ist in 18 Zoll grad recht für mich.
Schrittlänge: 83 cm
Höhenmeterstand: 180 Tausend 
Alles noch paletti. Einzig die Dämpferbuchsen gehören nun 
mal getauscht und die Gabel in den Service.

Ciao Wolfgang


----------



## tifortu (2. Dezember 2007)

Diese Maße sind doch optimal für das 18er. Die Größe ist bei mir auch okay, doch mein Schritt könnte bzgl. 18er vielleicht 1-2cm kleiner sein!

Ausserdem ist es immer besser beim Biken den Schwerpunkt möglichst tief zu haben, wobei das Stereo auch noch eine relativ große Höhe des Tretlagers hat.


----------



## rene1973 (2. Dezember 2007)

Größe 178, Schritt ca. 84

Hab ein 18" K24 bestellt, was eigentlich passen sollte, da ich auch hauptsächlich Touren fahre, sollte das 18" in Ordnung sein.

Hoffe das ich eventuell mal nächste Woche bei einem deutschen Händler das 18" in natura anschauen kann. Ist halt nicht so einfach einen Händler zu finden der das Bike gerade herumstehen hat. Ist halt auch immer so ein etwas unsicheres Gefühl ob es von der Größer her wirklich passt.

aber mal danke für die Antworten.


----------



## tifortu (2. Dezember 2007)

Würde ich auch an deiner Stellen so machen. Also ich kann das Stereo K24 nur empfehlen. Ich habe heute meine erste Tour gemacht und das Ding ist einfach ein so krasses Gerät ... Ich hab ja noch nie ein Fully besessen und dann gleich sowas ... einfach geil wenn ich das mal sagen darf. Das XO Schaltwerk ist auch ein Traum. Man kann auf Druck die kleinsten Gänge ohne murren und knurren rauf und runterschalten. Es ist der kleinste Käfig verbaut und das Ding rollt auch nicht auf dem 32er Ritzel. Da ist auch noch so viel Platz das es auch nicht mit einem 34er rollen wird. Aber ob es dann noch so schön schalten würde??

Top: Adapter für X9 Trigger von Formula sind verbaut!


----------



## rene1973 (2. Dezember 2007)

Denk ich auch das es ein super Bike ist. 
Wollte das Teil schon dazumal wo es das Erste mal rausgekommen ist. Da hier aber mein Bike erst ein Jahr alt war hab ich jetzt noch etwas gewartet. Das Stereo wird mein 3 Fully werden. Freu mich schon richtig drauf und hoffe das ich nicht wirklich bis April warten muß.


----------



## tifortu (2. Dezember 2007)

Das Warten hat sich gelohnt...
warum???
...wegen der Fox...
RLC(140mm) statt X(130mm) und kein Trägheitsventil wie bei den 2007ern.


----------



## jan84 (3. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

zur Größe:
186cm 92cm Schritt. Hab nach ausführlichem Probefahren nen 18er Bestellt. 20 ist mir vonner Überstandshöhe zu kritisch. Beim 18er is die Stütze halt pervers weit draußen aber geht noch.

zur Lieferbarkeit:
Stereo Rahmenkit bestellt, Mitte Nov. war angesagt, eben nochmal beim Händler gewesen "vermutlich" diese Woche (sei die Aussage von Cube von Mitte letzter Woche), mit leicht skeptischem Gesichtsausdruck. 


grüße
jan


----------



## Bond007 (3. Dezember 2007)

Seit letztem Freitag geistert in mir auch wieder der Gedanke rum in der 2008er-Saison auf ein *neues CUBE* zu wechseln...nicht das ich mit meinem ´06er-Stereo nicht zufrieden wäre - es funktioniert(e) bis dato alles so wie´s sein soll - aber wenn man dieses Bike-Virus in sich hat...  
Mal seh´n, wenn´s finanziell im Frühjahr soweit gut ausschaut, verkauf ich mein Stereo und hol mir entweder erneut ein Stereo oder das Fritzz.


----------



## tifortu (3. Dezember 2007)

so so, ein Fritz also... wieso denn das? Hast du die Grenzen vom Stereo bereits erreicht, oder anderst gesagt, denkst du , dass du mit dem Fritz noch extremer fahren kanst? Ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, die Grenzen vom Stereo so einfach zu errreichen.


----------



## Bond007 (4. Dezember 2007)

*@tifortu:* Nein, ausgereizt hab ich mein Stereo sicherlich noch nicht - preislich liegt das Fritzz sogar etwas unter dem Stereo (je nach Ausstattung, aber deswegen ist keines "minderwertiger" bestückt). Ich muß erstmal seh´n, wie´s im Frühjahr bei mir geldtechnisch ausschaut. Mein Händler bekommt jedenfalls ab Februar bis in den April rein angeblich genügend CUBE´s.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chief70 (5. Dezember 2007)

ams 125 wurde von woche 47 auf 51 verschoben bestellt hatte ich es in der 41


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Dezember 2007)

Bond007 schrieb:


> *@tifortu:* Nein, ausgereizt hab ich mein Stereo sicherlich noch nicht - preislich liegt das Fritzz sogar etwas unter dem Stereo (je nach Ausstattung, aber deswegen ist keines "minderwertiger" bestückt). Ich muß erstmal seh´n, wie´s im Frühjahr bei mir geldtechnisch ausschaut. Mein Händler bekommt jedenfalls ab Februar bis in den April rein angeblich genügend CUBE´s.


 

 @ bond007 

 überlege auch , mir noch ein fritzz zu gönnen, aber warum willst du ein stereo gg. ein stereo tauschen ? das versteh ich net so ganz ? 

 v.g. hoerman


----------



## r19andre (5. Dezember 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> @ bond007
> 
> überlege auch , mir noch ein fritzz zu gönnen, aber warum willst du ein stereo gg. ein stereo tauschen ? das versteh ich net so ganz ?
> 
> v.g. hoerman



öfter mal was Neues, würde ich jetzt mal sagen.
mir gehts machnmal genauso  

Andre


----------



## Nemesis123 (5. Dezember 2007)

Also mein Händler hat mir nun nach einem Telefonat mit Cube versichert, das mein AMS 125 definitiv in der 50 KW kommen soll. Die Rahmen sind im Lager, die Räder werden montiert.

Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Bond007 (5. Dezember 2007)

*@hoerman2201:* Nun, meinem Stereo fehlt rein gar nix, bis auf ein paar kleine Gebrauchsspuren, welche sich leider Gottes nicht ganz vermeiden lassen isses quasi wie neu...mir gefallen hauptsächlich die neuen Lackierungen sowie teilweise die bessere Ausstattung an den aktuellen bzw. ´08er-Stereo´s! 
Mit dem Fritzz könnt ich halt noch was "Krasseres" fahren und finanziell liegen dazwischen keine großen Unterschiede!  
Und bei Dir schaut´s dann eher nach *CUBE-Erweiterung* aus, was?! 

*@r19andre:* Richtig erkannt, zum Glück hab ich keine anderweitigen, "teure" Hobbies, sonst wär´s noch weniger möglich!


----------



## rolling cubes (5. Dezember 2007)

Hi Leute!
Heute habe ich meinen Stereo 08 Rahmen erhalten. Am 26.10 bestellt und heute kam der Anruf dass er da ist. GEILES TEIL . leider keine Fotos, weil die Cam spinnt .


----------



## jan84 (5. Dezember 2007)

rolling cubes schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> Heute habe ich meinen Stereo 08 Rahmen erhalten. Am 26.10 bestellt und heute kam der Anruf dass er da ist. GEILES TEIL . leider keine Fotos, weil die Cam spinnt .



Nur Rahmenkit bestellt ?  Macht Hoffnung . 

grüße
jan


----------



## chief70 (6. Dezember 2007)

@rolling cubes, wo hast Du Deinen Rahmen bestellt?
Ich habe meinen AMS 125 am 8.10.07 bestellt und anfang diese Woche
wurde der Liefertermin von Kw 47 auf Kw 51 verlegt


----------



## jan84 (7. Dezember 2007)

Mein Stereo Rahmenkit war gestern auch angekommen. Falsche Stütze dabei und es gab nen Missverständniss beim Steuersatz, aber Anfang nächster Woche ist dann alles gut . 

grüße
jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rolling cubes (7. Dezember 2007)

jan84 schrieb:


> Mein Stereo Rahmenkit war gestern auch angekommen. Falsche Stütze dabei und es gab nen Missverständniss beim Steuersatz, aber Anfang nächster Woche ist dann alles gut .
> 
> grüße
> jan



Was für ein Missverständnis?

Meinen Rahmenkit habe ich in Solingen bestellt, bei nem Cubehändler


----------



## ahaering (7. Dezember 2007)

Ich verabschiede mich aus diesem Wartezimmer,

ich habe mein AMS 125 heute nach erneuter verschiebung
des Liefertermins storniert.  
Bestellt hatte ich direkt nach der Eurobike und nun ist dieses Jahr
nicht mehr mit einer Lieferung zu rechnen.  

Jetzt wirds halt doch kein Cube.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## gibbonhh (7. Dezember 2007)

_"AW: Warten auf das AMS 125 K 24 2008... 

ich war heute auch mal wieder bei meinem händler und habe den aktuellen liefertermin (was für ein schlimmer wortlaut) angefragt. die erste welle der 125er ist nun unterwegs und dazu zählen auch die black'n'red modelle. mein bike soll nun in spätestens 14 tagen bei ihm eingetroffen sein. er hat mir hoch und heilig versprochen, dass ich es auf jeden fall unter den weihnachtsbaum legen kann. dafür war es schließlich auch gedacht."_

Das kommt aus dem "Warten auf das AMS 125" Threat. Irgendwer scheint ja hier zu spinnen..entweder ist es cube, der die Händler verarscht oder die Händler, die uns Kunden verarschen...das kann ja wohl so langsam alles nicht mehr wahr sein. Ich habe von meinem Händler noch nichts anderes als zweite Dezemberwoche als Liefertermin gehört...


----------



## Muskelzuckungen (7. Dezember 2007)

gibbonhh schrieb:


> _
> 
> Das kommt aus dem "Warten auf das AMS 125" Threat. Irgendwer scheint ja hier zu spinnen..entweder ist es cube, der die Händler verarscht oder die Händler, die uns Kunden verarschen...das kann ja wohl so langsam alles nicht mehr wahr sein. Ich habe von meinem Händler noch nichts anderes als zweite Dezemberwoche als Liefertermin gehört..._


_

Denke mal die Händler sind die ärmsten Säu. Die können nur weiter ihre Kunden vertrösten und hoffen, dass keine abspringt. Wie bereits geschrieben, ich kann die Firmen- Informationspolitik absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Solange Cube die Räder aus der Hand gerissen bekommen, wird sich dort auch nichts ändern._


----------



## Mc CUBE (7. Dezember 2007)

Laut Händler kommt mein AMS 125 XT in der kommenden  Woche, hat aber nicht gesagt welche Jahr`**************


----------



## citycobra (7. Dezember 2007)

gibbonhh schrieb:


> _"AW: Warten auf das AMS 125 K 24 2008...
> 
> ich war heute auch mal wieder bei meinem händler und habe den aktuellen liefertermin (was für ein schlimmer wortlaut) angefragt. die erste welle der 125er ist nun unterwegs und dazu zählen auch die black'n'red modelle. mein bike soll nun in spätestens 14 tagen bei ihm eingetroffen sein. er hat mir hoch und heilig versprochen, dass ich es auf jeden fall unter den weihnachtsbaum legen kann. dafür war es schließlich auch gedacht."_
> 
> Das kommt aus dem "Warten auf das AMS 125" Threat. Irgendwer scheint ja hier zu spinnen..entweder ist es cube, der die Händler verarscht oder die Händler, die uns Kunden verarschen...das kann ja wohl so langsam alles nicht mehr wahr sein. Ich habe von meinem Händler noch nichts anderes als zweite Dezemberwoche als Liefertermin gehört...



das kommt von mir.  
ich bin auch mal gespannt wie sich die ganze sache entwickelt. ehrlich gesagt bin ich auf das bike im moment nicht angewiesen, weil ich mich zum glück dazu entschlossen habe mein altes bike zu behalten. ich werde die ganze sache recht locker angehen und wenn das bike bis weihnachten nicht da ist einfach versuchen den kaufpreis noch weiter zu drücken. ich glaube zwar nicht, dass da noch viel drin ist aber man wirds sehen. die informationspolitik von cube ist wirklich fürn ar*** und die händler können da meiner meinung nach auch nur sehr wenig zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (8. Dezember 2007)

rolling cubes schrieb:


> Was für ein Missverständnis?
> 
> Meinen Rahmenkit habe ich in Solingen bestellt, bei nem Cubehändler



Rahmenkit kam ohne Steuersatz. Ich & Händler sind davon ausgegangen, dass der Steuersatz im Rahmenkit dabei ist, was laut Aussage von Cube aber nicht der Fall ist. 
Ansonsten war halt ne 400er Stütze dabei, bei Bestellung war aber 480er ausgemacht. 


grüße
jan


----------



## cube xc4 (8. Dezember 2007)

Jetzt ist es so weit !!!! Jetzt sitze ich auch hier im Wartezimmer. Habe mir mein AMS Pro in der Louise Ausstattung in Racing Red bestellt. Zusätzlich XT 11-34 Kassette und Pedale Shimano 540. 
Liefertermin ist noch offen.


----------



## Turbo_R3 (8. Dezember 2007)

ahaering schrieb:


> Ich verabschiede mich aus diesem Wartezimmer,
> 
> ich habe mein AMS 125 heute nach erneuter verschiebung
> des Liefertermins storniert.
> ...



So ging es mir auch, aber ein Cube (in schwarz) ist es doch geworden:
http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?...&sidDEMOSHOP=1649a38aa76fe27fed50ae2a92eefaef


----------



## ahaering (9. Dezember 2007)

@Turbo_R3

Bin auch das Stereo probe gefahren nachdem das mit dem AMS 125 nicht geklappt hat.
Ich habe mich dann aber nach einer längeren Probefahrt für ein Stumpjumper FSR Comp entscheiden.  

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## [email protected] (12. Dezember 2007)

sooo mein HCP XTR ist auch mal wieder verschoben worden! Gestern hat mein händler angerufen und sagte das es KW5 kommen soll.... :S
Hat auch gemeint das es anscheinend an der neuen XTR Grupple liegt, das die gerade nicht lieferbar ist.

lg


----------



## Spalthammer (12. Dezember 2007)

Habe mir am Montag ein Sting K18 Teamline in 22 bestellt.
Soll Ende Februar geliefert werden.
Brauche es erst am 15.März (Zweckentfremdung der Eigenheimzulage)


----------



## MTB-carbonara (12. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe ein 18 Zoll Fritzz K18 bestellt. 
Hätte ende November dasein sollen. Jetzt hieß es diese Woche,mal sehen.
Dachte nicht das es so schwierig ist ein Fahrrad zu bekommen. 
Der Händler wird der dumme sein wenns zu lange dauert


----------



## gibbonhh (12. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe noch nichts wieder von meinem Händler gehört...wie schon mal geschrieben, war Anfang Dezember mein letzter Stand...

Ich finde das alle sehr befremdlich! Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein, Liefertermine zu nennen, die einigermaßen realistisch sind - und nicht von Mitte Oktober bis Anfang Januar die Kunden immer wieder zu vertrösten...

UND was sich mir nicht erschließt, ist die Tatsache, dass hier Cube Mitarbeiter mitlesen und nicht ein Statement abgeben! Das wäre ja mal die Möglichkeit, die langsam überhitzenden Gemüter zu kühlen. 
Auch wenn ich weiß, das es sich bei den Modellen um 2008er handelt, hätte ich mich leichter damit abgefunden, wenn mir mein Händler von ANFANG an gesagt hätte, das der Liefertermin ins Jahr 08 fallen könnte und nicht dieses zweiwochen Geschiebe...Lange guck ich mir das nicht mehr an und dann geh ich zur Konkurrenz - Ghost und Canyon machen auch sehr gute Bikes!!


----------



## Muskelzuckungen (12. Dezember 2007)

gibbonhh schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich weiß, das es sich bei den Modellen um 2008er handelt, hätte ich mich leichter damit abgefunden, wenn mir mein Händler von ANFANG an gesagt hätte, das der Liefertermin ins Jahr 08 fallen könnte und nicht dieses zweiwochen Geschiebe...Lange guck ich mir das nicht mehr an und dann geh ich zur Konkurrenz - Ghost und Canyon machen auch sehr gute Bikes!!



Vielleicht sollten unsere Händler Cube auch Woche für Woche mit der Bezahlung nach der hoffentlich erfolgten Lieferung vertrösten


----------



## Bond007 (12. Dezember 2007)

Mein Händler teilte mir mit, dass die ´08er-Stereo´s & Fritzz´s so bis Mitte/Ende April 2008 im Laden eintreffen sollen...aktuell gibt´s nur noch ein paar Restposten-Cube´s sowie irgend eine "Special"-Version vom Stereo (allerdings nach meinem Wissen vom ´07er-Modell abgeleitet).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-carbonara (12. Dezember 2007)

Muskelzuckungen schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten unsere Händler Cube auch Woche für Woche mit der Bezahlung nach der hoffentlich erfolgten Lieferung vertrösten




Genau das wärs !  Den Spies mal umdrehen. 
Dem Händler kannst irgendwie auch nicht böse sein. Der kann ja nichts dafür.
Mich kotzt es halt an. Als ich mir 1995 meine Vmax gekauft habe hieß es zwei Monate und dann war Sie da. Als ich mir einen Beamer bestellt hatte vor zwei Jahren hieß es eine Woche und er war da. Jetzt warte ich auf ein Fahrrad, habe 800 angezahlt und sehe das die Foren voll sind von Leuten die keine Lust mehr haben zu warten.
Ich hoffe für Cube das hier nicht bald neben dem "Wartezimmer" die
Storno Lounge
kommt !!!


----------



## j-man (13. Dezember 2007)

das sind ja alles richtige Horrormeldungen hier.  Ich dachte eigentlich, dass ich Anfang des Jahres in den Laden spazieren könnte, und ganz entspannt ein Stereo oder Fritzz rausrollen würde - aber ganz so leicht wird es dann wohl nicht werden. 
Dabei gab es doch schon letztes Jahr so üble Engpässe, haben die Hersteller (Cube) denn gar nichts dazu gelernt?!


----------



## Mc CUBE (13. Dezember 2007)

Super gibbonhh genau meine Meinung .

Wo sind die Kommentare von Cube oder ist es zu viel verlangt mit den Leuten zu kommunizieren die Ihren Lohn zahlen.

Bitte unbedingt um Stellungnahme von Cube. Wie wäre es mit einer Entschädigung oder einem Gutschein.

Mittlerweile ist es mein 5. Cube wenn es kommt. Da kommen schon ein paar Euros zusammen .

So Cube jetzt bin mal auf Antwort neugierig.


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (13. Dezember 2007)

jo leute, mein sting rahmen sollte in der ersten november woche kommen. 
das hat sich dann alles verzögert. grad riefmein dealer an. am montag hab ich den rahmen und lass ihn dann in der ersten januarwoche umbauen.
hoffe kann den wartenden etwas hoffnung machen

gruß marco


----------



## Nemesis123 (13. Dezember 2007)

Nachdem ich heute (mal wieder) bei dem Händler meines Vertrauens angerufen habe, teilte dieser mir mit das mein AMS 125 frühestens in der 2. KW 2008 eintreffen wird. 

Ist die Welt so schlecht...


----------



## Bond007 (13. Dezember 2007)

Mc CUBE schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einer Entschädigung oder einem Gutschein.



Im letzten Jahr gab´s beim Kauf eines neuen Stereo/Fritzz die Möglichkeit, etwas auszusuchen - entweder eine Jacke oder einen DT Swiss-Laufradsatz.


----------



## MTB-carbonara (15. Dezember 2007)

Also es ist Samstag und das Bike ist immer noch nicht da.
Als mein Händler ,in meinem beisein, das erstemal mit Cube telefoniert hat hieß es ende November.Dachte mir noch wie cool das 2008 ende 2007 bekommen??!!.Wollte eigentlich nicht so lange warten weil ich jetzt ein Fahrrad brauche um ins Geschäft zu fahren.Ließ mich aber darauf ein.
Dann hieß es von Cube diese Woche soll es kommen und wieder nichts.
Wie könnt Ihr von Cube nur solche Aussagen treffen und nicht halten???
Das beste ist das in einem Test für 2008 Fullys in bike ein Modell von 2007 getestet wurde (Anthrazit und grüne Farbe / 2008 ist schwarz). 
Ich wollte eigentlich genau das. Da hieß es nicht mehr Lieferbar und wegen dem Versprechen ende November das schwarze (also 2008) zu bekommen habe ich zugesagt und schonmal 800 angezahlt.
Jetzt finde ich in einem Internet Fahrrad Discounter das grüne Fritzz aber mit anderer Ausstattung was die Bremsen angeht. Lieferbar innerhalb 24 Stunden!!!  Voll zum Kotzen
Also liebe Leute von Cube so gehts nicht. Sagt wie lange es dauert bis Ihr eure Ersatzteile alle gefunden habt und wie lange es wirklich dauert die bikes rauszuhauen.
Ich warte noch die nächste Woche dann storniere ich alles :Cube Fritzz K18,
Schutzbleche,Led-Lampen, MTB-Schuhe, Click-Pedale,Lenker-
Hörnchen,Wasserdichte Socken ,Helm, usw..
Dann fahre ich alle Händler im Umkreis von 100 km ab und der erste der ein Fahrrad schon vor Ort hat das mir gefällt macht ein gutes Geschäft.
Tut mir leid für den Händler aber ich wollte nur ein Fahrrad und zwar jetzt.

Und damit Ihr wißt wer hier Schimpft 
Mein Name ist Giancarlo Torretta aus Göppingen bin 33,Gastronom und Selbstständig. Das Fahrrad habe ich bei der cube-vertretung
in Heiningen bestellt. Das Geschäft selber und Mitarbeiter sind über alle Zweifel erhaben und verdienen meinen Ärger nicht. Das Geschäft ist in jedem Fall zu empfehlen.  
Was Cube angeht die als Volumenhersteller auftreten bin ich enttäuscht.
Mahlzeit


----------



## bronks (15. Dezember 2007)

Schaut euch mal hier in den Boards um und achtet darauf, wo sich noch ähnliche Wartezimmerfreds wie dieser entwickeln, in denen herumgeflennt wird, daß Räder nicht geliefert werden. Da kann man wohl einiges auf einen haufen werfen.

Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mich dafür schämen soll, ein Cube zu haben.


----------



## dave_01 (15. Dezember 2007)

Ich hatte das Glück, dass ich mich dieser Folter des Wartens und dann Vertröstet werden entziehen konnte. Bin zufällig über einen Händler gestolpert, der ein Stereo in meiner Größe im Geschäft hatte. Das habe ich mir dann mitgenommen.

So, oder annähernd so stelle ich mir das Einkaufen eines Fahrrades vor. Mir ist klar, dass ein Händler nicht jedes Bike in jeder Größe und Ausstattung auf Lager haben kann, aber eine Bestellung beim Hersteller sollte von diesem doch innerhalb von 4 Wochen geliefert werden können.
Dazu müsste sich der Hersteller halt mit dem Thema Logistik und Absatzplanung auseinandersetzen. Themen, die Cube unbekannt sein dürften oder das dazu notwendige Wissen zu fehlen scheint. Marketing ist nicht alles ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelhoppser (15. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen ich hatte Glück,Rahmenkit Stereo innerhalb 10 Tagen bekommen,aber bei ganzen Rädern müßt ihr wohl bis ca April warten.Gleiches hatte ich auch bei meinem AMS_PRO mußte 2004 auch 6 Monate warten.Achso mein Händler hat noch ein Stereo The one InGrösse M vieleicht hat ja einer Intresse.Hier die Anschrift www.bikenservice.de,02052 6204.Gruss und seit nicht traurig um so schöner ist es wenn ihr euer Bike bekommt.


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (16. Dezember 2007)

kann mich wurzel nur anschliessen. ist auch mein bikedealer.
bei mir hieß es november, jetzt bekomme ich meinen sting rahmen nächste woche. was soll es, es ist zwar sche...wenn man nen termin genannt bekommt und der nicht gehalten wird aber vergesst bitte nicht, wir reden von 2008er bikes und wir haben noch 2007.


----------



## Dexter90 (16. Dezember 2007)

Servus miteinand,

Ich krieg im Januar mein Cube Flying Circus 07 endlich  Hat aber nichts mit verspäteten Lieferzeiten oder etwas dergleichen zutuen sonden vielmehr damit das ich mich erst jetzt dazu entschieden hab das 07er Modell zu kaufen.

Gleich noch eine Frage: Hat jemand noch Bilder von dem grünen Flying Circus 07. Sieht man relativ viele und an denen in der Gallery hab ich mich schon abgesehen... 

Gruß
Dexter


----------



## Muskelzuckungen (16. Dezember 2007)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> kann mich wurzel nur anschliessen. ist auch mein bikedealer.
> bei mir hieß es november, jetzt bekomme ich meinen sting rahmen nächste woche. was soll es, es ist zwar sche...wenn man nen termin genannt bekommt und der nicht gehalten wird aber vergesst bitte nicht, wir reden von 2008er bikes und wir haben noch 2007.



Hi Cube Sting 2008,

sei mir nicht böse, aber ich kann das 2008 er Bike Gelaber nicht mehr hören. Hier geht es um falsche Lieferversprechen und Vertröstungen von Woche zu Woche.

Cube soll endlich mal vernünftige, einzuhaltene Liefertermine nennen, dann gäbe es die Probleme nicht.

Gruß Kai


----------



## stumpjumpy (16. Dezember 2007)

Ähhhh, hab dies hier grad so zufällig gelesen...
warum nehmt ihr nicht nen bike, bei dem der Hersteller auch was verkaufen will?
Mein Spezialized sollte drei Tage dauern und hat auch drei Tage gedauert....


----------



## dave_01 (16. Dezember 2007)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> ... aber vergesst bitte nicht, wir reden von 2008er bikes und wir haben noch 2007.



Das ist IMHO kein Grund zugesagte Termine nicht einzuhalten. Dann müssen halt realistische Termine genannt werden. 

Mein Händler hat gestern gesagt, dass derzeit die letzten Bestellungen mit Montagetermin im April aufgenommen werden (Lieferung dann entsprechend später). Dann ist auch schon wieder Schluss mit der Saison 2008!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (16. Dezember 2007)

das bestreite ich auch gar nicht. ich versteh ja auch nicht die verkaufsstrategie von cube. fakt ist aber, daß egal wieviel wir uns aufregen es nichts ändern wird. es wäre nur mal schön wenn sich hier mal jemand von cube zum thema äußern würde.


----------



## jan84 (17. Dezember 2007)

Bin raus aus dem Wartezimmer .

grüße
jan


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (18. Dezember 2007)

ich auch     
bild folgt im januar. wartezeit: 1 monat länger als angegeben


----------



## Muskelzuckungen (18. Dezember 2007)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> ich auch
> bild folgt im januar. wartezeit: 1 monat länger als angegeben



Ich bin auch raus, wenn mein Sting die Woche nicht geliefert wird, wird es storniert. Definitiver Montagetermin, nach mehrmaligen Verschiebungen, war Mitte letzter Woche, nun soll es Januar werden, aber nicht mit mir.  

Auch andere Väter haben hübsche Töchter ( Bikes )  

Gruß Muskelzuckungen


----------



## F1o (18. Dezember 2007)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> ich auch
> bild folgt im januar. wartezeit: 1 monat länger als angegeben


Na das stimmt mich optimistisch, auch wenns vor Weihnachten nicht mehr klappt. Hast du dein Sting schon gewogen??


----------



## Eagle23 (18. Dezember 2007)

Ahoi...

Hab grade mit meinem Händler gesprochen...
Der hat bei Cube nachgefragt und die meinten, sie würden die Stereo's in KW2 2008 bauen und dann auch ausliefern (jedenfalls die von meinem Händler).

Also darf ich eventl. drauf hoffen im Januar '08 mein Stereo "the one" unterm hintern zu haben


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (18. Dezember 2007)

F1o schrieb:


> Na das stimmt mich optimistisch, auch wenns vor Weihnachten nicht mehr klappt. Hast du dein Sting schon gewogen??


nein habe ich nicht. war nur im shop und hab ihn mal angegriffelt. 

wird am 02.01.08 umgebaut. die 2 wochen kann ich noch warten. sonntag fahre ich das letzte mal mein gutes altes stevens f9. snief. war ein treues bike aber das alter....


----------



## BEEF (18. Dezember 2007)

also ich wurde heute auch auf k1/2 in 08 vertröstet... naja ich kann warten.. habe ja nitma verbestellt von daher bin ich zufrieden wenn ichs bekomm... habe nur da Probelm das ich es wohl nicht ausgiebig testen kann (das AMS 125) und ich nicht sicher bin ob ich ein 100 oder 125 will, bzw ob ein Fully überhaupt das richtige ist..


----------



## citycobra (18. Dezember 2007)

habe heute ebenfalls einen anruf von meinem händler erhalten. der liefertermin für das ams125 wurde wieder einmal verschoben. soll nun in kw1 kommen, was ich aber noch nicht glauben kann. ich wollte das ams125 auch zunächst einmal probefahren, weil ich die rahmengröße noch nicht genau einschätzen kann (vorallendingen überstand). schade, dass sich niemand von cube hier meldet.


----------



## snubnose (19. Dezember 2007)

Hi Leute.
Kann nur mitfühlen. Musste auch auf mein Fritzz 06 glaub gut 3 Monate warten und es wurde auch immer verschoben. Muss aber ja nicht diese Jahr wieder so sein. 
Was denn Rahmen betrieft gibt es glaub für das Fritzz 08 keine Probleme.
Mein 06 Rahmen hatte Lackschäden und somit Garantiefall. Bike zum meinem Händler gebracht und zweieinhalb Wochen später (13.12. abgeholt) hatte ich ein Fritzz mit 08 Rahmen und den Teilen von meinem 06 Fritzz dran. Entweder muss Cube bei seinen Anbauteilen groß Lieferschwierigkeiten haben oder im schneckentempo Montieren. 
Bei Cube ist irgendwie der Wurm drin und zwar echt ein richtig fetter.
Gruß snubnose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (19. Dezember 2007)

was ich jetzt nicht verstehe ist das mit dem ams. war wie gesagt gestern bei meinem dealer, der hat nen 08er ams da stehen, genau so wie ein 08er stereo. alle sehr merkwürdig


----------



## BEEF (19. Dezember 2007)

das AMS 100 hat meiner auch da.. aber das 125 nit ;(


----------



## Muskelzuckungen (20. Dezember 2007)

Da habe ich und Cube nochmal Glück gehabt. Mein Sting 2008 Teamline ist bei meinem Händler eingetroffen.  

Bilder folgen am Wochenende

Gruß Muskelzuckungen


----------



## the_duke (20. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute

Es ist da!!

Mein sw K18 Stereo in 20" ist heute bei Händler eingetroffen, jetzt werden noch die XT-Shifter (ausverhandelt) , XT-Kette und XT-Kassette montiert und morgen Vormittag werde ich es feierlich in Empfang nehmen.  

Und am Montag stell ich es ins Wohnzimmer  

Zur Info, ich habe es von der Vororder Anfang Oktober gekauft.


----------



## Silver-Racer (20. Dezember 2007)

nur zur info, weil es ev. das wartezimmer etwas leeren wird und ev. ein paar ihr weihnachtsgeschenk früher bekommen würden:

ich weiß nicht, wer alles auf ein Stereo wartet, aber wer nicht unbedingt auf das 2008 modell wert legt, dem kann ich gerne meinen händler empfehlen, denn der hat noch ein paar stereos in verschiedenen größen (sogar eins in milky green) von 2007 vorrätig. dort gibt es sogar gerade ordentllich prozente, wie zu weihnachten ja fast überall.

wer interessiert ist, schickt mir einfach ne pn.

und gleich mal zur vorbeugung: 
nein, ich arbeite nicht dort und ich bekomme auch keine provision. ist nur als weihnachtliche, freundliche geste gedacht, weil ich gestern zufällig die bikes bei ihm stehen sah.


----------



## [email protected] (20. Dezember 2007)

hey leute! cube kann auch anderst! liefertermin von meinem HPC war KW5 2008 und heute ruf mich mein händler an das ich das bike holen kann! echt sau geil das teil! ok habs auch schon im märz 2007 besellt^^nuja nun hat das warten ja ein ende.... allen noch viel spass beim warten^^


----------



## BackfireLX (21. Dezember 2007)

Öhhhm...
Vielleicht solltest du aber nochmal erwähnen, dass du das Bike als 2007er Modell im März bestellt hast und somit ganze 9 MONATE gewartet hast. Das wäre mir entschieden zu lange gewesen.

Hab gestern bei meinem Händler mal nachgefragt. Termin für mein AMS HPC ist immernoch April. Allerdings bin ich froh schon im Oktober bestellt zu haben, sonst würde es jetzt wohl noch länger dauern.
Also dann warte ich mal weiter


----------



## [email protected] (21. Dezember 2007)

Hallo

Ich geb jetzt hier mal ein paar Erklärungen ab warum ich bis jetzt im Wartezimmer nicht gepostet habe:

- Die konkreten Lieferzeiten für ein einzelnes Rad hängen ja immer auch vom Bestellzeitpunkt des Händlers ab, d.h. war das Rad in der Vororder oder hat er es erst bestellen müssen. Die Räder werden nach Bestelleingang verschickt. D.h. es kann auch zu Unterschieden in der Lieferzeit kommen selbst wenn zwei Personnen das gleiche Rad am gleichen Tag bestellt haben.

- Ich sah das hier nie als Thread in dem ich jeden Tag ein Update geen soll wie es mit den Lieferzeiten steht, da ja nur der Händler die passende Aussage geben kann.

Leider ist es momentan wirklich so, das es weltweit Lieferschwierigkeiten bzgl. Fahrradteilen gibt ( Die auch alle anderen Hersteller mehr oder weniger betreffen). Dadurch kann es auch bei Cube zu Lieferschwierigkeiten kommen. Wir versuchen natürlich unser möglichstes Räder so schnell wie mäglich auszuliefern, da das ja unser Geschäft ist und wir jeden Kunden zufriedenstellen möchten.

So das wars jetzt mal von unserer Seite zu diesem Thema.

mfg

Sebastian


----------



## dave_01 (21. Dezember 2007)

Danke, dass Du Dich hier dazu meldest.  
Ich hoffe, Du musst das nicht in Deiner Freizeit machen. Es wäre wünschenswert, wenn Cube Deine Arbeit hier im Forum unterstützt und diese Kommunikationsform auch entsprechend fördert.

Konstruktiv gemeinte Anregung dazu:
Etwas detailiertere Infos könnten zum Verständnis beitragen z.B.:

- Shimano hat Lieferschwierigkeiten mit den Shadow Schaltwerken...
- Formula Bremse THE ONE ist gerade erst herausgekommen und wird daher erst ab KW xy geliefert.
- Rahmen vom Modell xy mussten nach Taiwan (wohin auch immer) zurückgeschickt werden, weil sie den hohen Qualitätsanforderungen von Cube hinsichtlich Maßhaltigkeit, verwendeter Werkstoff, Qualität der Schweißnähte, Qualität der Lackierung etc. (was auch immer) nicht entsprachen.
- Die Kapazitäten von Cube in der Montage sind voll ausgelastet und können wegen des saisonalen Geschäfts auch nur schwer (zu hohen Kosten) ausgeweitet werden....
- Cube tut sein Möglichstes und versucht dort wo es Schwierigkeiten gibt so schnell als möglich zu reagieren, hat aber Verbesserungspotential bei Lieferantenbeziehung, Absatzplanung, Logistikkonzept, Auftragsverfolgung,  Fertigungssteuerung, Aussenkommunikation etc. (wo auch immer dies zutreffen mag)

ACHTUNG: Das sind alles nur Beispiele, die so nicht notwendigerweise zutreffen müssen! Habe keine Ahnung, was tatsächlich die Ursachen für die langen Lieferzeiten sind!

Solche Infos können dazu beitragen, den Job der Jungs und Mädels bei Cube zu verstehen und möglicherweise Verständnis für die schwierige Situation zu bekommen. Dann kann der Eindruck entstehen: HEY, DIE TUN JA WIRKLICH ALLES, dass ich ein qualitativ hochwertiges Rad zu einem leistbaren Preis bekomme.....

lG
Dave


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CopyMaster (21. Dezember 2007)

Werden denn die Räder nur komplett mit allen Teilen an die Händler verschickt? Dort wo ich mein AMS gekauft habe werden eh die allerwenigsten Räder in genau der Serienkonfiguration aus dem Laden gerollt. Da wäre es Quatsch, wenn der Rahmen erst zum Händler geschickt wird, wenn die komplette Ausstattung bereitliegt.

Weil wenns nur an einem bestimmten Teil hängt, dann wäre es doch für den Händler ein leichtes, nach Rücksprache mit dem Kunden einfach ein anderes, verfügbares zu verbauen und so die Wartezeit vielleicht entscheidend zu verkürzen.

Ist natürlich ein wenig seltsam, wenn man eine Austattung bestellt, die nach einem bestimmten Teil benannt ist ("The One") und am Ende hat man genau das Teil dann nicht am Rad. Aber je nach dem kann das ja dem Kunden lieber sein, als lange zu warten.


----------



## [email protected] (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab nicht gemeint das irgendwelche Teile verbaut werden, sondern das Wege gefunden werden die Teile schneller zu erhalten. Nicht das hier Missverständnisse auftreten.

mfg

Sebastian


----------



## CopyMaster (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich meinte damit, dass es dem Händler ja freisteht, dem Kunden anzubieten, ein noch nicht verfügbares Teil gegen ein anders auszutauschen. Er gäbe das dann aus seinem Fundus heraus und bekommt es dann irgendwann in Form des noch nicht verfügbaren Teils zurück. Dh der Händler "verleiht" gewissermassen etwas. Hat dabei aber den Vorteil, dass er sein Geschäft schneller abwickeln kann, eventuell kann er dadurch auch vermeiden, dass der Kunde seine Vorbestellung storniert.

Das klappt natürlich nur, wenn Cube die Räder auch als "Teillieferung" an die Händler schickt. Ob dem so ist, weiss ich nicht. Bin ja auch kein Händler, sondern Endkunde. Ein zufriedener übrigens, bei mir hats mit dem Liefertermin gepasst.


----------



## bronks (21. Dezember 2007)

CopyMaster schrieb:


> ... Bin ja auch kein Händler, sondern Endkunde. Ein zufriedener übrigens, bei mir hats mit dem Liefertermin gepasst.


Ja genau! Was würdest Du als zufriedener Endkunde am liebsten, als geliehenes Austauschteil, haben, wenn an Deinem bestellten Rad die Bremse nicht verfügbar wäre:
1. Eine neue und gleichwertige Bremse
2. Eine alte und zugerotzte gleichwertige Bremse
3. Eine neue billigst Bremse
4. Eine alte und zugerotzte billigst Bremse


----------



## CopyMaster (21. Dezember 2007)

1. natürlich. Wasn das für ne komische Frage?


----------



## citycobra (21. Dezember 2007)

ich melde mich aus dem wartezimmer erstmal ab. ich wurde nämlich heute dazu aufgerufen mein ams125 k24 in black'n'red morgen beim händler abzuholen (probefahrt natürlich vorausgesetzt *gg*).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muskelzuckungen (22. Dezember 2007)

So,

als Thread-Eröffner melde ich mich aus dem Wartezimmer ab. Seit gestern bin ich  stolzer Besitzer eines Cube Sting K24 2008 in 18 Zoll.

Wünsche Euch allen frohe Weihnachten und das bald Eure Räder geliefert werden.


----------



## Mc CUBE (22. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,
war gestern bei meinem Händler hat ein Cube AMS 125 XT Brown Anodized 18 Zoll 2008 im Laden.

Händler: Fahrrad Center Zilles, Konstantinstr. 2-16, 41238 Mönchengladbach, bei Herrn Engels.
Falls wirklich einer von Euch das glück hat, wäre es nett wenn er erwähnen wurde das es eine Empfehlung vom  Fröhlich aus Wuppertal ist. 
Mein Bike AMS XT in schwarz soll jetzt in der 2. KW kommen.
Viel Glück


----------



## MTB-carbonara (22. Dezember 2007)

Also ich wurde anfang der Woche wieder heiß gemacht als es hieß mein Fritzz soll noch vor Weihnachten kommen. Heute ist Samstag , das kühlt wieder ab.
Also stornieren werde ich auf keinen Fall da ich meinen Händler respektiere und mir das Bike gefällt. War aber schon kurz davor.
Beim Bestellen hieß es ja ende November.Ein 2008 schon dieses Jahr bekommen.Das war für mich der letzte Anreiz den ich brauchte zum bestellen. Daran hapert es jetzt,schade.
Trotzdem geiles Teil,freu mich drauf.
Viel Spaß all denen die Glück hatten undihrs schon haben.
Ich verabschiede mich aus dem Forum bis ich mein Bike habe und die ersten Erfahrungen gesammelt habe. 
Frohe Weihnachten guten Rutsch und immer eine Handbreit Schlamm unter den Stollen.


----------



## Eddi70 (22. Dezember 2007)

...da kann ich nur sagen: JEDE MINUTE WARTEZEIT HAT SICH GELOHNT!!!!
seit Freitag stolzer Besitzer eines WÜRFELS....   

Das Schutzblech gibts leider nicht mehr!?!?!? (auch wenn es etwas Bescheiden ausgesehen hat...)


----------



## MissQuax (22. Dezember 2007)

Eddi70 schrieb:


> ...da kann ich nur sagen: JEDE MINUTE WARTEZEIT HAT SICH GELOHNT!!!!
> seit Freitag stolzer Besitzer eines WÜRFELS....
> 
> Das Schutzblech gibts leider nicht mehr!?!?!? (auch wenn es etwas Bescheiden ausgesehen hat...)


 
Stimmt nicht:



[email protected] schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> um hier mal mit einigen Gerüchten aufzuräumen:
> Das Schutzblech ist bei allen DTC modellen im Liefrumfang enthalten. Falss nicht kann der Händler es nachbestellen.
> ...


 

Also besteh' bei Deinem Händler drauf, daß er das Teil nachbestellt!

Ansonsten: Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit!  

MissQuax
(+ Stereo XTR)


----------



## Eddi70 (22. Dezember 2007)

Danke! 
Dann werd ich mal dieses Teil noch nachbestellen. Den Cube-Kettenstrebenschutz kannte ich bisher gar nicht, ist dieser Schutz Teil der XTR Ausstattung oder on top bestellt?


----------



## MissQuax (23. Dezember 2007)

Eddi70 schrieb:


> Danke!
> Dann werd ich mal dieses Teil noch nachbestellen. Den Cube-Kettenstrebenschutz kannte ich bisher gar nicht, ist dieser Schutz Teil der XTR Ausstattung oder on top bestellt?


 
Der war serienmäßig mit dran - ist auch absolut nötig, sonst ist die Kettenstrebe in kürzester Zeit total ramponiert. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, daß man einem Bike in der Preisklasse des Stereos das Teil noch extra bezahlen muß. Auch bei meinem Simplon Gravity gab's das Teil unaufgefordert und kostenlos dazu. Sprich einfach Deinen Händler drauf an! 

Gruß,
MissQuax


----------



## GAT (23. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

also auch bei mir war der Kettenstrebenschutz unaufgefordret dran!

Zur Wartezeit, also bei mir liefs prima. Mein Händler hatte Ende Oktober innerhalb  10 Tagen ein Stereo K18 da für mich zum ausprobieren, mein bestelltes K24 kam dann ca 2 Wochen später.

Um nun stehts im Keller  , die Skisaison läuft im vollen Gange also hätte ich es garnicht gebraucht ... mal so als Trost an diejenigen von Euch die noch warten müssen.

Ich wünsche Euch  allen schöne Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch in das neue Bikejahr

Grüße
GAT


----------



## Eddi70 (23. Dezember 2007)

Wollte ursprünglich einen alten Schlauch um die Strebe wickeln aber dieser Schutz sieht natürlich wesentlich besser aus! Werd mal bei Cube die Sachen nachordern...
Frohe Weihnachten!!
Grüssle Eddi


----------



## ThePicknicker (10. Januar 2008)

Hallo und ein gutes neues erst mal.. wunder mich grad das hier nichts mehr los is?!... haben denn jetz alle schon ihre bikes? also ich warte seit oktober immer noch auf mein ams 125 und nimma mal platz im wartezimmer^^ auch wenn ich angeblich ende nächster woche meins bekommen soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eagle23 (10. Januar 2008)

Hab heute von meinem Händler gehört, das mein STEREO "The One" unterwegs zu Ihm ist...

Fr oder SA kann ich es abholen.


----------



## BackfireLX (10. Januar 2008)

War heute mal wieder bei meinem Händler. Er hat dann mal bei Cube angerufen und gefragt wann das AMS HPC kommt... Liefertermin steht unverändert auf April. Hoffe mal das das auch so bleibt.
Also heißt es noch 3 Monate warten


----------



## MTB-carbonara (10. Januar 2008)

ThePicknicker schrieb:


> Hallo und ein gutes neues erst mal.. wunder mich grad das hier nichts mehr los is?!... haben denn jetz alle schon ihre bikes? also ich warte seit oktober immer noch auf mein ams 125 und nimma mal platz im wartezimmer^^ auch wenn ich angeblich ende nächster woche meins bekommen soll



  Also ich warte immer noch auf Fritzz K18. Ende September bestellt nachdem es hieß ende November Liefertermin. Hätte sonst nicht bestellt weil ich jetzt das Bike brauche und nicht erst in ein paar Monaten. Mir ist das Wetter nämlich egal.Ich warte bis ende Februar dann habe ich keinen Bock mehr und storniere die Bestellung. Dafür hol ich dann meine Vmax aus der Garage und gehe Biken für Männer. Ich hätte niemals bestellen sollen,ärgere mich jeden Tag. Ich arbeite in der Gastronomie ,habe Mittags Pause und arbeite Abends wieder.Soll heißen ich bin viermal am Tag sechsmal die woche unterwegs,fürs Auto oder Motorrad und Roller zu nah, zum laufen zu weit. Deshalb kotzt es mich tierisch an und ich bin froh das ich hier Dampf ablassen kann.Bei mir im Lokal gehen mir(selten) Leute auf den Keks wenns mal zwei Minuten länger dauert bei ner Pizza. Hier gehts um 3000 und ich warte wie ein Bittsteller auf Geschenke.
Kein Termin ist genannt.
Servicewüste Deutschland Logo (Außer bei mir im Lokal natürlich )


----------



## Eddi70 (12. Januar 2008)

Hallo rundherum,

falls jemand noch ein Stereo in 16" sucht... mein Händler hat gerade noch einen Würfel in "The One" (Milky orange) reinbekommen!!! 


http://zweirad-imle.de

@ MTB-carbonara: ein Fritzz 2007 hat er soweit ich weiß auch noch da, gibt bestimmt noch einen Nachlaß 

Grüssle Eddi


----------



## MTB-carbonara (12. Januar 2008)

Eddi70 schrieb:


> Hallo rundherum,
> @ MTB-carbonara: ein Fritzz 2007 hat er soweit ich weiß auch noch da, gibt bestimmt noch einen Nachlaß
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eagle23 (14. Januar 2008)

Soooooooo....

Werd mich dann mal aus dem Wartezimmer abmelden.
Hab heute mein kleines Stereo Würfelchen abgeholt.  

Steht jetzt leider in der Garage und wartet drauf, das sein Herrchen wieder Gesund wird...


----------



## j-man (14. Januar 2008)

Eagle23 schrieb:


> Soooooooo....
> 
> Werd mich dann mal aus dem Wartezimmer abmelden.
> Hab heute mein kleines Stereo Würfelchen abgeholt.
> ...



Ein 2008er nehme ich an? Wann hast Du es bestellt? Zuletzt wurde mir gesagt, neue Stereos kämen erst wieder Anfang April rein...


----------



## Eagle23 (14. Januar 2008)

Hi.

Jup neues 08' "The One" Modell.
Bestellt habe ich es Anfang Oktober...
 

Nun kann ich nur sagen, gegen meinen neuen 16" Panzer wirkt mein altes Centurion "No Pogo" 18,5" wie ein Kinderfahrrad


----------



## jochimo (16. Januar 2008)

So dann nehm ich jetzt auch mal ganz brav im Wartezimmer Platz. Ich hab mir ein AMS 125 ind der ersten Januar Woche Bestellt. Nach Aussage meines Händlers hat Shimano lieferschwirigkeiten. Anfang April soll es dann endlich kommen. Hoffen wir mal das dann auch wirklich soweit ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F1o (20. Januar 2008)

Ich bin dann raus hier, mein Sting K24 ist beim Händler angekommen, und ich werde es die nächsten Tage holen.
Cheers


----------



## BEEF (21. Januar 2008)

Bin auch raus, obwohl ich ja niemals wirklich platz genommen habe.

hatte das Glück eins ohne Vorbestellung zu finden, das jetzt endlich angekommen ist  war eben da und bins mal probegefahren.. jetzt müssen nur noch kleinigkeiten geklärt werden 

kann das sein, das beim AMS 125 K18 XT Schalthebel verbaut werden obwohl LX sein sollten???

Gruss Chris


----------



## Baste_M (21. Januar 2008)

Mein AMS 125 Louise ist auch letzte Woche gekommen! Bei mir sind auch XT Shifter dran, obwohl eigentlich nur LX drauf sein sollten! 
Ich finds super!!!


----------



## BEEF (22. Januar 2008)

jo das ist doch mal ne art "entschädigung" für die Wartezeit


----------



## Roughneck (23. Januar 2008)

Die ersten 08er Fritzz haben die Schweiz erreicht. Sogar noch eine Woche früher als angesagt. Eg verabschiedemimau usem Wartezimmer!


----------



## ThePicknicker (23. Januar 2008)

soo bin dann auch mal draußen, hab am montag schon mein schwarzes ams 125 k24 endlich abholen dürfen und freu mich aufs we 
allen die noch warten, viel glück!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chief70 (24. Januar 2008)

hallo,
nach 3 Monaten habe ich nun auch meinen schwarzen ams 125 Rahmen
bekommen    
hoffe bei Euch klappts auch bald


----------



## Dude1979 (24. Januar 2008)

Verdammt, hier wurden ja schon viele Stereo The One in Milky Orange ausgeliefert! Ich habe im September bestellen lassen und wurde nun auf Anfang Februar vertröstet ...

Ich will doch nur endlich wieder radfahren und mich auf die Eisjöchl-Tour vorbereiten, ohne Bike etwas schwierig ...

Aber das Milky Orange sieht eindeutig am besten aus, da können die anderen Farben einfach nicht mithalten


----------



## j-man (7. Februar 2008)

Hier im Wartezimmer hat sich ja schon sehr lange nichts mehr getan! 

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob die 08-er Fritzz schon irgendwo in größeren Stückzahlen eintreffen?? Insbesondere denke ich da an bike-discount in Bonn als großen Cube-Händler.

Auf deren Seite heißt es ja, man solle wegen der Lieferbarkeit (für das Stereo) anrufen. Hat das jemand von Euch mal für das Fritzz getan? Werde allmählich etwas ungeduldig. :-/


----------



## citycobra (7. Februar 2008)

j-man schrieb:


> Hier im Wartezimmer hat sich ja schon sehr lange nichts mehr getan!
> 
> Mich würde mal interessieren, ob die 08-er Fritzz schon irgendwo in größeren Stückzahlen eintreffen?? Insbesondere denke ich da an bike-discount in Bonn als großen Cube-Händler.
> 
> Auf deren Seite heißt es ja, man solle wegen der Lieferbarkeit (für das Stereo) anrufen. Hat das jemand von Euch mal für das Fritzz getan? Werde allmählich etwas ungeduldig. :-/



öhm ruf doch dort einfach mal selber an, die sind sehr zuvorkommend und du bekommst bestimmt schnell eine auskunft. ^^


----------



## BEEF (7. Februar 2008)

Ok,

bin auch raus.. heute mein AMS 125 K18 abgeholt


----------



## j-man (7. Februar 2008)

@ citycobra statt eines anrufs frage ich lieber hier nach, das schont die nerven der h&s Mitarbeiter und wir haben was zu quatschen.  denn: ich bin mir sicher, dass schon Mitglieder as dem Forum angerufen und nachgefragt haben.


----------



## cube xc4 (9. Februar 2008)

Ich verabschiede mich aus dem Wartezimmer. 

Habe heute mein Cube AMS Pro 100 in Louise Ausstattung und Racing Red 
bekommen. 

Super !!!!!  

Muss in den Bergen nur noch der scheiß Schnee weg!


----------



## GAT (9. Februar 2008)

cube xc4 schrieb:


> ..... Muss in den Bergen nur noch der scheiß Schnee weg!


Hallo ?!?! Will noch Skifahren ... 
und mein neuses Stereo steht auch seit Mitte November jungfräulich im Keller    warum soll Dir besser gehen   ... na 's Rennrad wird halt noch gequält, weil Mountainbiken auf der Straße ist voll frustrierend  

GAT


----------



## tenand (10. Februar 2008)

Also ich habe mein AMS 125 Rahmenset am Freitag bekommen. Bestellt habe ich es Anfang November mit LT 50/07. Also 7-wöchige Verspätung. Mir haben die gesagt, dass jetzt alle Cube 2008er Modelle sukzessive ausgeliefert werden und täglich eintreffen können. 







PS: Eine Fox Talas RLC kommt auch noch dran!


----------



## QuatschMitSoße (24. Februar 2008)

Nachdem ich die ganzen Posts hier gelesen hatte, hätte ich mein Bike doch früher bestellen sollen. Habe mein Stereo K18 vor 6 Wochen bestellt und darf noch ca. 11 Wochen warten.  
Bin mittlerweile jeden Tag auf der Cube-Homepage, um mein zukünftiges Rad zu bewundern. Da läuft mir schon das Wasser im Mund zusammen...
Hat jemand Tipps, wie ich diese 11 Wochen überstehe?

Gruß!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bond007 (24. Februar 2008)

QuatschMitSoße schrieb:


> Hat jemand Tipps, wie ich diese 11 Wochen überstehe?



Tja, bei mir wird´s wohl noch ein paar Wochen länger dauern, bis ich mein neues CUBE aktiv nutzen kann, liegt aber in finanzieller Hinsicht.   
Hast Du denn kein weiteres Bike zur Verfügung? Zum Glück hab ich noch meinen "Panzer" (Touren-Cross-Bike mit ca. 18 kg!!!) - da freu ich mich wirklich schon allein auf die spätere Gewichtseinsparung.


----------



## QuatschMitSoße (24. Februar 2008)

Doch. Ein anderes Fahrrad hab ich schon, das hab ich mir vor 10 Jahren (als ich 13 war) gekauft.

Warum ich damit nicht mehr fahre(n möchte)?
Viel zu kleiner Rahmen, quietschende Bremsbeläge, abgebrochene Klingel, Achter im Hinterrad, eine "Gabel" der allerersten Generation und eine Schaltung, die nicht mehr einwandfrei funktioniert.
Wobei die abgebrochene Klingel weniger als Argument, sondern mehr als Platzfüller gedacht wahr.  

Und hier noch Geld zu investieren, seh ich net ein.


----------



## Dude1979 (24. Februar 2008)

Jungs, ich hab heute meine erst Ausfahrt mit meinen neuem Stereo The One hinter mir! Die Warterei lohnt sich!! Geiles Rad ...


----------



## kleinbiker (11. März 2008)

QuatschMitSoße schrieb:


> Nachdem ich die ganzen Posts hier gelesen hatte, hätte ich mein Bike doch früher bestellen sollen. Habe mein Stereo K18 vor 6 Wochen bestellt und darf noch ca. 11 Wochen warten.
> Bin mittlerweile jeden Tag auf der Cube-Homepage, um mein zukünftiges Rad zu bewundern. Da läuft mir schon das Wasser im Mund zusammen...
> Hat jemand Tipps, wie ich diese 11 Wochen überstehe?
> 
> Gruß!!



Hi,

ihr stellt euch aber auch alle an.

Ich bekomme schon Blasen am Hintern vom Sitzen im Wartezimmer . Bestellt im September, vorläufiger Liefertermin April. Heißt also ich warte schon geschlagene 22 Wochen und kann froh sein, wenn ich mein AMS HPC in drei Wochen unterm hintern halte. Vermutlich werde ich aber noch ein wenig länger warten müssen .

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## BackfireLX (11. März 2008)

Jaja, so gehts mir auch. Warte auch aufs AMS HPC.
Habe allerdings "erst" im Oktober bestellt 
Mein Händler hat nochmal bei Cube angerufen. Die sagten mitte/ende April soll es da sein... ich bins gespannt


----------



## rene1973 (11. März 2008)

Da kann ich mir nur mit anschliessen. Im Oktober bestellt und hoffe das ich mein Stereo K24 im April bekomme. Hab aber zum Glück noch mein altes AMS 100. Somit kann ich mich wenigsten etwas ablenken.


----------



## stereotom (13. März 2008)

rene1973 schrieb:


> Da kann ich mir nur mit anschliessen. Im Oktober bestellt und hoffe das ich mein Stereo K24 im April bekomme. Hab aber zum Glück noch mein altes AMS 100. Somit kann ich mich wenigsten etwas ablenken.



K24... hab ich eins bei mir in der Butze stehen (schon seit mitte Dezember)... super! Welche Farbe hast du gewählt? Kann es sein dass du in der WW-Gegend lebst?


----------



## @[email protected] (14. März 2008)

Nachdem ich innerhalb von 12h (!) zwei meiner Lieblinge verkauft hatte (Scott Genius MC LTD und Scott Voltage YZ0) habe ich nun das bestellt, was ich wirklich brauche: Das Cube Fritzz "The One".

Warum eigentlich "wirklich": Das Genius MC ist ein geniales Bike, leicht und wendig, aber eben - Dauerbelastungen durch extremes ond sehr holpriges Terrain nicht gewachsen, zudem zu wenig Federweg, damit man es downhill auch mal richtig hart krachen lassen kann. Schliesslich habe ich mich technisch auch ein ganz kliein wenig weiterentwickelt *g*, sodass das Fritzz genau das richtige Bike ist. 

Wie immer ist die Vorfreude die schönste Freude!

PS: Sollte ich nicht 20 WOchen auf mein Bike warten müssen...

PPS:*Nach Auskunft meines Dealers muss ich bis Ende Juni warten, besser noch 3 Wochen dran hängen...* Liebe CUBE-Leute, der Erfolg gibt Euch Recht. Ich gratuliere Euch, aber es ist klar, dass ich nicht bis Mitte Jahr warten kann, obwohl mich das ank*****, denn ich wollte genau das Bike haben. Werde also das Wartezimmer wieder verlassen.


----------



## @[email protected] (15. März 2008)

PPS II: *HEUL* ich bin wieder im Wartezimmer, die Konkurrenz sagt mir einfach NICHT zu...es ist wie mit der schönen Frau, in die man sich verliebt hat. *sigh*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zocholl (15. März 2008)

Hallo, so ich bin jetzt auch Gast im Wartezimmer, habe mir das Cube reaction Xt 18 Zoll bestellt. Ende Januar, Liefertermin KW 20 also Mitte Mai. Kann ich damit rechnen oder muß ich plus oder minus ein paar Woche rechnen?


----------



## tramal (17. März 2008)

holadrihö

dann stell ich mich mal mit an habe gerade ein braunes AMS 125 Rahmenkit für 799 Kronen bestellt hoffentlich kommt es auch irgendwann an, kann es natürlich kaum erwarten!


hat jemand auch das braune und eventuell ein paar bilder davon und gibts neue Erfahrungswerte bezüglich der Lieferprobleme?

thx


----------



## @[email protected] (19. März 2008)

Zocholl schrieb:


> Hallo, so ich bin jetzt auch Gast im Wartezimmer, habe mir das Cube reaction Xt 18 Zoll bestellt. Ende Januar, Liefertermin KW 20 also Mitte Mai. Kann ich damit rechnen oder muß ich plus oder minus ein paar Woche rechnen?


Eher dazu zählen. Bei mir heisst es mit dem Fritzz "The One" "Mitte/Ende Juni!! (Bestellung aus der Schweiz)"


----------



## rene1973 (19. März 2008)

Was heist den in der WW 
Bin wohl zu blöd um daraus schlau zu werden.

Komm aus Österreich, aus der Bodenseeregion.


----------



## j-man (19. März 2008)

rene1973 schrieb:


> Was heist den in der WW
> Bin wohl zu blöd um daraus schlau zu werden.
> 
> Komm aus Österreich, aus der Bodenseeregion.




Meinst Du KW? Steht für KalenderWoche.


----------



## tenand (19. März 2008)

WW heißt wohl Westerwald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DragonStyler (19. März 2008)

Oh man da trau ich mich gar nicht erst beim Händler nachzufragen wie die Lieferzeit aussieht wenn ich jetzt bestellen würde!!! Wenn ich bis Ende Juli warten muss wids wohl kein AMS...


----------



## tenand (19. März 2008)

> Oh man da trau ich mich gar nicht erst beim Händler nachzufragen wie die Lieferzeit aussieht wenn ich jetzt bestellen würde!!! Wenn ich bis Ende Juli warten muss wids wohl kein AMS...



Da gehe doch in einen Laden und kaufe dir direkt eins das dir zusagt?!


----------



## NaitsirhC (22. März 2008)

So, hätte ja nicht gedacht, dass ich hier nochmal Platz nehme, aber die Umstände wollen es ja nicht anders ^^...

Wollte heute eigentlich ne kleine Runde drehen, musste jedoch nach kurzer Zeit einem abbiegenden PKW ausweichen und hab mich natürlich schön hingelegt. Mir ist zwar nix passiert (bin ich ja auch froh drüber), aber der rechte Bremshebel hat sich für immer und ewig verabschiedet und die vordere HS33 komplett verzogen und das Laufrad eingeklemmt... 

Werd also Dienstag erstmal zum Händler gehen um den gesamten Schaden festzustellen. Das wird bestimmt ne Weile dauern bis alles wieder fit ist... >.<


Also dann, trotzdem Frohe Ostern  (und fahrt vorsichtig   )


Grüße, NaitsirhC


----------



## peter71 (23. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen, ist hier noch ein Stuhl frei? Ja? Klasse!
Dann werde ich mal hier ein wenig die Zeit bis zum eintreffen meines CUBE Ltd. CROSS XT verbringen. 
Ich hoffe das ich nicht allzulange hier rumhocken muss, denn Liefertermin soll schon anfang KW14 sein.


----------



## Keckie (26. März 2008)

Hallo allerseits!

Ich habe mein Cube Stereo K18 in black bereits im November bestellt. Angeblich soll es Anfang April da sein. Ich befürchte ja, dass es wohl später wird. Wenn es sehr viel später wird werde ich wohl meinen Gardaseeurlaub im Mai mit meinem 10 Jahre alten 2Danger verbringen müssen (schluck). In der Zwischenzeit habe ich übrigens als Überbrückung Snowboard fahren gelernt. Im Sauerland. Soviel zum Frühling. L.G. an alle im Wartezimmer.


----------



## Nafets190 (26. März 2008)

Tach,

ich muss mal was berichten.
Ein Kumpel von mit hatte sich Mitte Januar ein Sting K24(mit diversen Änderungen) in Schwarz beim lokalen Händler bestellt. Ausliefertermin war für Ende April avisiert.

Heute hatte mein Kumpel mal beim Händler nachgehört wie es aussieht bzw. ob der Termin usw eingehalten wird.

Er bekam mit dem Rückruf dann die Info das dieses Jahr keine Stings in schwarz mehr ausgeliefert werden.

Nach einem Gespräch mit Cube ergab sich dann das tatsächlich in Deutschland keine Stings in schwarz mehr ausgeliefert werden, welche nicht bestellt wurden (alle die sich ein schwarzes Sting bestellt haben bekommen auch noch eins).
Da bei Cube keine Bestellung von diesem Händler vorlag, kam raus das der Händler anscheind verpatzt hat das Bike richtig zu bestellen. 

Die Teamline-Modelle sind angeblich weiterhin sofort lieferbar.

Tja ihr könnt euch vielleicht vorstellen wie gut mein Kumpel gelaunt ist.



Gruß
Stefan


----------



## -Adler- (27. März 2008)

das ist ärgerlich. Aber meinst nicht das es irgendwo in .de einen Händler geben wird der ein schwarzes Sting rumstehen hat, weil ihm sein Kunde abgesprungen ist.
Ich würde an seiner Stelle mal die gaaaanz grossen Cube-Händler kontaktieren. Aber eigentlich sollte das der Job des Dealers sein, wenn er dein Kumpel als Kunden behalten möchte.


Zum Thema:
wir hatten Glück und unser Aufenthalt im Wartezimmer war verhältnismässig kurz  
Am 4.2.08 2 Cubes bestellt
abgeholt wurde das Stereo am 26.2. und das Sting-WLS am 19.3.


----------



## Nafets190 (27. März 2008)

sämliche Händler in D hat er schon abtelefoniert. Einige Versandhändler haben noch ein paar Stings. Er überlegt jetzt ob er sich im Internet eins bestellt. Problem ist nur das er diverse Umbau-Maßnahmen dann im Nachhinein noch gerne machen möchte.
Das der Dealer hier hätte anders reagieren müssen als Ausreden aufzutischen ist klar. Einen 2007er Rahmen habe die noch aber da kommt er meinem Kumpel im Preis kaum entgegen.
Naja, schaun mer mal 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## jochimo (3. April 2008)

oh man, gestern hab ich mal wieder mit meinem händler telefoniert. eigebtlich sollte mein ams125 jetzt anfag april endlich ankommen und jetzt ist das ganze wieder verschoben. diesmal auf ende mai. mal sehn wie weit das ganze dann noch hinaus gezögert werden kann. 
aber da ich nich der einzige bin gehts ja noch.


----------



## kleinbiker (4. April 2008)

Hmm,

ich fürchte, das Cube Ende Mai ein Problem bekommt. Weil die Standardantwort bei Cube z.Zt. ist Ende Mai. Fast egal für welches Model. Vermutlich bekommen die da noch ein paar Container mit Rahmen&Teilen. Nur können die ja auch nicht alle Räder auf einmal produzieren. Von daher wird's sich da für den ein oder anderen bis in den Juni verzögern.

Bist'e sicher, dass das auch Mai 2008 ist  . Oder doch Mai 2009 

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nafets190 (4. April 2008)

Hallo, mein Kumpel hat sein Sting doch noch bekommen. Gestern.
Es war angeblich noch ein Stereo 18" schwarz in irgend einem Zwichenlagert aufzutreiben.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## deathtrap18 (4. April 2008)

Ich hab im November bestellt,

es hieß dann, Lieferung Ende März / Anfang April


...werd heud mal durchrufen, wie der Stand so ist,.

wahrscheinlich wirds bei mir auch erst Mai :-(



Gabs nicht letztes oder vorletztes Jahr von Cube irgendwelche Goodies fürs Lange warten? (Trikot, zusätzlicher LR-Satz / oder Ausstattungsupgrade ??


----------



## @[email protected] (4. April 2008)

Ich befürchte Schlimmes. Wenn ihr, die im November bestellt haben, erst Mai ihre Räder bekommen, dann dürfte ich, der März bestellt hat, da sicher das Rad bekommen, wenn die Saison zu Ende ist. Schade, dass von Cube niemand ein paar klärende Zeilen schreibt, warum dem so ist. Zwar können wir es uns schon vorstellen, wäre aber eine nette Geste. Immerhin wartet hier (und anderswo) eine geduldige Käuferschaft.


----------



## Michael F888 (4. April 2008)

Das ist aber bei Cube keine Ausnahme hab auch schon bei anderen Marken Räder bestellt und die Liefertermine konnten auch da nicht eingehalten werden. Wirklich sehr ärgerlich! Ich kauf ab jetzt nur noch Räder die im Laden rumstehen und die ich sofort mitnehmen kann.


----------



## @[email protected] (4. April 2008)

Michael F888 schrieb:


> Das ist aber bei Cube keine Ausnahme.


Das stimmt. Andere Hersteller sind teils auch betroffen. Bei Cube ist es jedoch ein wenig arg deftig für den Moment


----------



## barbarissima (4. April 2008)

Ich hätte da mal einen Vorschlag:
Würde es dem Thread nicht eine etwas positivere Färbung geben, wenn die Leute, die Cubes im Laden haben stehen sehen, es hier kurz zum Besten geben würden, dann müßte der ein oder andere vielleicht nicht ganz so depri sein. Oder wäre das unerlaubte Schleichwerbung? Oder sind die Bikes alle schon angezahlt?


----------



## BackfireLX (5. April 2008)

Also meins is noch nicht angezahlt. Aber ich werde meinem Händler sicher nicht auf die Weise einen Arschtritt verpassen. Schließlich kann der genauso wenig dafür.
Naja, aktuell sind bei mir ja noch 3 Wochen Zeit 

Ansonsten habe ich von starken Problemen beim Carbon Triathlon Rad gehört. Das liefert Cube aber dann erstmal mit Alurahmen aus und dann wird später gegen Carbon getauscht. Den Alurahmen kann man dann behalten.
Der Rahmen soll wohl durch die Qualitätskontrolle bei Cube gefallen sein. Bei  anderen Modellen ist das aber nicht der Fall.

Naja, ich bins weiterhin gespannt, ob mein neues Bike ende April unter meinem Arsch ist 

Gruß,

BackfireLX


----------



## j-man (5. April 2008)

So ich melde mich dann mal ab. Mein Fritzz The One ist eingetroffen. 

Wünsche Euch noch viel Durchhaltevermögen - Ihr werdet es offenbar brauchen


----------



## rene1973 (5. April 2008)

Ich hoff das ich nicht bis Mai warten muß, mein Händler hat mir diese Woche gesagt das mitte April noch gültig ist. 

Stereo K24, im Oktober bestellt.

Da bei mir die Saison schon Seite einen Monat läuft, würde ich mich aber schon freuen, wenn ich demnächst die Tour mit meinem Neuen machen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deathtrap18 (8. April 2008)

Ich habe nun mit meinem Händler telefoniert.

Mein Fritzz kommt erst Mitte/Ende Mai :-(

ich hatte es Anfang November bestellt.


Das blöde ist, dass ich 16.05. - 19.05 zum Gardasee runterfahr. Urlaub und Übernachtung schon gebucht. 

Werd jetzt wohl mein Racehardtail mit runternehmen,. damits wirds nicht so Spaßig wie mit einem Enduro :-( .


----------



## citycobra (8. April 2008)

deathtrap18 schrieb:


> Ich habe nun mit meinem Händler telefoniert.
> 
> Mein Fritzz kommt erst Mitte/Ende Mai :-(
> 
> ...



kann dir dein händler denn nicht wenigstens für den urlaub ein anderes enduro-bike leihen? das sollte doch wenigstens als kleines trostpflaster drin sein oder?


----------



## cpt-coma (8. April 2008)

Naben !!!
Muß wohl auch hier im Wartezimmer Platz nehmen , habe heute mein neues Bike
Cube Reaction k18 bestellt ,soll ende diese woche ,anfag nächste woche da sein. Man ich halte das warten bald nicht aus , heute war bei uns schon schönes wetter .
Gruß Cpt-Coma


----------



## @[email protected] (8. April 2008)

cpt-coma schrieb:


> Naben !!!
> Muß wohl auch hier im Wartezimmer Platz nehmen , habe heute mein neues Bike
> Cube Reaction k18 bestellt ,soll ende diese woche ,anfag nächste woche da sein. Man ich halte das warten bald nicht aus...


Hä?? Gehts noch? Was sollen wir bitteschön dann sagen, die MONATE warten? lol


----------



## rene1973 (18. April 2008)

Für alle die es Interresiert.

Hab gerade mit meinem Händler geredet und im Mal etwas an gestochert das er hier mal etwas energischer nachfragen soll was los ist.

Hab soeben die Mitteilung erhalten das angeblich gerade eine neue Lieferung an Rahmen angekommen sei und somit mein Bike nächste Woche, spätestens übernächste bekommen soll.

 Je das warten hat langsam ein Ende. Wobei es mich schon wundert das ich bis auf eine Leiferung im April warten musste ob wohl ich das Bike schon im Oktober bestellt habe. Da wird wohl mein Händer zu klein sein und ein paar Größer die Bike's vorher bekommen.

Trotzten freu ich mich jetzt drauf das es langsam ein Ende nimmt.

Für alle die noch ein Stereo suchen, Rabe in München hat angeblich ein paar auf Lager (In unserem Shop in Oberhaching wären in schwarz im Moment die Größen 16, 20 und 22 sofort verfügbar, in milky orange die Größen 18 und 22)

Also für alle die noch länger Warten müssen oder sofort eines wohlen, zugreifen.


----------



## BackfireLX (18. April 2008)

Hmm... hat jemand was vom AMS HPC gehört? Würde mich mal interessieren, wie da die Lieferzeit aussieht. Laut Cube soll es ja ende April, Anfang Mai soweit sein... allerdings kann ich das nicht so wirklich glauben. Und mein Händler macht mir auch nicht gerade Hoffnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinbiker (18. April 2008)

BackfireLX schrieb:


> Hmm... hat jemand was vom AMS HPC gehört? Würde mich mal interessieren, wie da die Lieferzeit aussieht. Laut Cube soll es ja ende April, Anfang Mai soweit sein... allerdings kann ich das nicht so wirklich glauben. Und mein Händler macht mir auch nicht gerade Hoffnung.



Tja, viel mehr weiß ich leider auch nicht. Mir wurde letzte Woche gesagt April/Mai. Da wir ja hier bei Cube sind, rechne ich nicht vor Ende Mai mit meinem AMS HPC . Gott sei Dank, muß ich in der Wartezeit nicht zu Fuß gehen .

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## BackfireLX (18. April 2008)

Nee, muss ich auch nicht... hab ja noch 2 andere Bikes 
Allerdings kann ichs mittlerweile kaum noch abwarten und hätte mein neues Bike schon gerne ASAP.
Naja, in 2 Wochen is ja schon Mai. Dann heißt es jetzt wohl erstma weiter warten


----------



## Zocholl (22. April 2008)

Hallo und Servus, so nun ist es entlich geschehen ich verabschiede mich aus dem Wartezimmer, denn: Mein Cube Reaction XT 18 Zoll ist entlich gekommen, ich habe es gleich bei meinem Händler abgeholt, einfach geil das Teil. Also bis dann, es war schön mit euch hier im Wartezimmer zu sitzen und Zeitschriften zu blättern. Ciao


----------



## subdiver (22. April 2008)

Weiß hier Jemand, ob die Cube Titan-Hardtails schon ausgeliefert wurden
bzw. wann sie ausgeliefert werden ?

Danke


----------



## chappli (22. April 2008)

....so es scheint so als ob der schiffscontainer mit rahmen vor kurzem in good old germany angekommen ist. mein in januar geordertes cube stereo ist seit heute abholbereit beim händler passsend zu meinem urlaub ab do und dem guten wetter was kommen soll.... euch auch noch viel glück auf ein baldiges abholen... gruß chappli


----------



## kleinbiker (22. April 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Weiß hier Jemand, ob die Cube Titan-Hardtails schon ausgeliefert wurden
> bzw. wann sie ausgeliefert werden ?
> 
> Danke



Ja,

ich habe am Wochenende eines beim Kellerwald-Bikemarathon gesehen! Live und in "Farbe".

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## pseudosportler (23. April 2008)

chappli schrieb:


> ....so es scheint so als ob der schiffscontainer mit rahmen vor kurzem in good old germany angekommen ist. mein in januar geordertes cube stereo ist seit heute abholbereit beim händler passsend zu meinem urlaub ab do und dem guten wetter was kommen soll.... euch auch noch viel glück auf ein baldiges abholen... gruß chappli



  Hatte mein Stereo am 04.12.07 bestellt, mein Händler sagte Heute 19 oder 20 KW soll es da sein, hoffe jetzt mal auf die 19 KW, wollte ab Pfingsten für ne Woche in die Vogesen, hast mir jetzt Hoffnung gemacht das es noch klappt  .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## chappli (24. April 2008)

so heute mein cube stereo abgeholt und gleich mal auf meine laufräder (dtswiss 4.2d - ringle dirty flea -  sapim cx ray mit nobby nic) umgebaut....
morgen gehts auf die "piste"... vg chappli


----------



## BackfireLX (27. April 2008)

Hmpf... so ne kagge... 
Liefertermin schon wieder auf mitte/ende Mai verschoben.
Hoffentlich kommts noch vor meinem Alp-X im Juli.


----------



## sHub3Rt (28. April 2008)

ich setz mich dann hier auch mal hin und werd (un)geduldig warten bis des bike dann da ist.

möchte jemand kekse? ich hab schoko-cookies und solche dinger mit erdnüssen drauf^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BackfireLX (28. April 2008)

Tja, ich bin am überlegen aufzustehn und zu nem anderen Hersteller zu gehn. Zeit is schließlich Geld. Und langsam wird mir das Warten zu teuer.
Außerdem musste ich heute erfahren, dass die Lieferung meines Rades "unbestimmt" verschoben ist...


----------



## tenand (28. April 2008)

BackfireLX schrieb:


> Tja, ich bin am überlegen aufzustehn und zu nem anderen Hersteller zu gehn. Zeit is schließlich Geld. Und langsam wird mir das Warten zu teuer.
> Außerdem musste ich heute erfahren, dass die Lieferung meines Rades "unbestimmt" verschoben ist...



Ganz ehrlich. Ich würde stornieren. Habe bei meinem Rahmenset auch eine LT-Verschiebung hinnehmen müssen und habe mir gesagt: ... noch eine Verschiebung nimmst du hin und wenn sich dann der LT zum 3. Mal verschiebt, hätte ich storniert und mich anderweitig orientiert. Dann gibt es zwar nicht das Wunschrad aber die Konkurrenz hat auch schöne Räder.


----------



## sHub3Rt (28. April 2008)

wie lang sitzt ihr denn schon hier? und was habt ihr bestellt?

des händler-männchen hat mir nen termin zwischen 25. und 27. KW gesagt, für nen reaction k24. ich hab mich ansich schon damit abgefunden dass es später wird, aber so vor saisonende sollte es dann doch noch kommen, find ich.... sooo lange wollt ich auf der alten schüssel auch nicht mehr rumeiern^^


----------



## deathtrap18 (28. April 2008)

sHub3Rt schrieb:


> wie lang sitzt ihr denn schon hier? und was habt ihr bestellt?
> 
> des händler-männchen hat mir nen termin zwischen 25. und 27. KW gesagt, für nen reaction k24. ich hab mich ansich schon damit abgefunden dass es später wird, aber so vor saisonende sollte es dann doch noch kommen, find ich.... sooo lange wollt ich auf der alten schüssel auch nicht mehr rumeiern^^




Ich hab im November bestellt und der 5te angebliche Termin ist der 15. Mai. 

Bin ansich ein geduldiger Mensch und habe noch mein Reaction Hardtail, aber am 16 Mai wollte ich zum Gardasee runter,..  und dafür war das Enduro gedacht.

Bischen angepi**t bin ich ehrlich gesagt auch. 

Wie schaut es mit Rücktrittsrecht aus?  Wie schaut das ganze aus?

Mir tut es zwar um meinen Händler leid, der kann ja nichts dafür. Aber was nützt mir ein neues Bike kurz vom Winter?  
... für mich ist der 15. Mai Deadline..     danach steig ich aus.


----------



## sHub3Rt (28. April 2008)

ouha, über 5 monate wartezeit... ich glaub so geduldig wär ich garnicht^^ andere mütter haben auch schöne töchter, wie die mutter meiner ex mir so schön sagte


----------



## tenand (28. April 2008)

deathtrap18 schrieb:


> Ich hab im November bestellt und der 5te angebliche Termin ist der 15. Mai.
> 
> Bin ansich ein geduldiger Mensch und habe noch mein Reaction Hardtail, aber am 16 Mai wollte ich zum Gardasee runter,..  und dafür war das Enduro gedacht.
> 
> ...



Google doch mal! Soweit ich weiß, darf der dreimal den LT verschieben.


----------



## @[email protected] (28. April 2008)

Mir geht es genau so - und da ich erst im März bestellt habe, dürfte es noch länger als bei den meisten hier dauern. Ich will aber nicht noch eine Saison warten. Ich spreche morgen mit meinem Händler, falls der eine Alternative bieten kann, verlasse ich das Wartezimmer.


----------



## BackfireLX (29. April 2008)

Ich warte seit September 2007 auf mein AMS HPC...
Jetzt musste ich erfahren, dass der Rahmen wohl durch die QA von Cube gefallen is.
Also wird sich der Termin weiter verschieben. Bin schon dabei etwas anderes zu suchen.


----------



## @[email protected] (29. April 2008)

Ich bin *DRAUSSEN*.

Ich habe die Bestellung zum Fritzz stoniert und ein Stereo gekauft, das beim Händler verfügbar war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schorni 1 (29. April 2008)

Hallo
Habe gestern auch meinen Händler gefragt  was mit meinem HPC ist und der hat mir das Gleiche gesagt. Es wäre was mit dem Rahmen. Liefertermin glaubt er nicht vor Ende Mai!!
Werde mir auch was anderes suchen!!!


----------



## kleinbiker (1. Mai 2008)

BackfireLX schrieb:


> Ich warte seit September 2007 auf mein AMS HPC...
> Jetzt musste ich erfahren, dass der Rahmen wohl durch die QA von Cube gefallen is.
> Also wird sich der Termin weiter verschieben. Bin schon dabei etwas anderes zu suchen.



Hmm, dann dürfte das bis zum 24h-Rennen Duisburg im August wohl knapp werden   
      

Naja, wir haben ja ein Cube bestellt und hätten es vorher besser wissen müssen, jetzt haben wir die Bescherung.

Müsste ich das Rad denn jetzt abbestellen, oder ist damit die Bestellung quasi automatisch storniert.

Naja, ich hätte da noch die Option auf ein Merida 96 3500, das "einfache" also, aber auch die scheinen Ihre Versprechen zumindest auf das Gewicht bezogen nicht halten zu können, denn es wurde mal <9,0 kg für das Team, ~9,5 für das 5000 und <10,0 für das 3500. Da aber das Team in den letzten Tests schon auf 9,4-9,5 ohne Pedale kam, wird das 3500 wohl kaum unter 10 kg bleiben, zumahl die XT Ausstattung an einem Merida kaum viel leichter sein kann als an einem Cube AMS HPC. UND Merida hat da superleichte Furious Fred 2.0 drauf. In der Praxis mit RR/NN in 2,25, mit Pedalen in 18" wird auch dam 3500er auf deutlich über 11 kg kommen.

Warten wir mal ab, wer zuerst liefern kann, der zweite wird dann einfach abbestellt.

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## rene1973 (1. Mai 2008)

Laut der Auskunft von meinem Händler, die ich vor zwei Wochen bekommen habe, wäre morgen die letzte Möglichkeit, den dazumal gegeben Termin, einzuhalten. 

Denke aber das es auch wieder nichts wird, wird bei mir jetzt auch schon die dritte Verschiebung. Nervt auch ungemein, vorallem da man ja nicht wirklich eine plausible Aussage bekommt. Bei der letzten hat man mir gesagt das gerade eine neue Lieferung der Stereo Rahmen eingelangt ist. Ist ja schon interessant das mein Rahmen, den ich im Oktober bestellt habe, ein halbes Jahr braucht bis er bei Cube eintrifft.

Naja was soll's, irgendwann kommt das Bike dann bei mir an. Vieleicht wird es ja mein Weihnachtsgeschenk 2008 

Einfach nur zurück lehnen und warten


----------



## tenand (1. Mai 2008)

Bei Lucky-Bike in Düsseldorf, auf der Friedrich-Ebert-Str. befinden sich noch ein Ghost AMR in silber, ein Cube Sting, AMS 100/125, Stereo jeweils in matt schwarz. Über Rahmengröße und Ausstattung kann ich nichts sagen. Einfach mal anrufen. www.lucky-bike.de


----------



## jan84 (1. Mai 2008)

rene1973 schrieb:


> [...]Ist ja schon interessant das mein Rahmen, den ich im Oktober bestellt habe, ein halbes Jahr braucht bis er bei Cube eintrifft.
> [...]



Hab mein Stereo später bestellt und noch letztes Jahr bekommen. Schon interessant was Cube da treibt. 

grüße
jan


----------



## tbird (2. Mai 2008)

so guten tag die herren 

ich setz mich mal dazu, ich habe mir am mittwoch einen AMS 125 Rahmen bestellt. als liefertermin wurde mir "anfang juli" genannt ... was meint ihr wie realistisch das ist?

viele grüße,
martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rene1973 (2. Mai 2008)

Wirst wohl einen größeren Händler haben oder einen der mehr bei Cube einkauft und daher bevorzugt wird.

Anders kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen. Ist halt ein Problem wenn man nicht gerade um die Ecke einen größeren Händler hat.

Vielleicht hab ich ja Glück und es kommte nächste Woche.


----------



## pitch black (2. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Händler hier in Aschaffenburg hat sich anfang des Jahres gut mit Cubes eingedeckt..!

Könnt ja mal auf seine Seite schauen und oder anrufen, mit ein bißchen Glück hat er euer Cube auf Lager.

www.juma-glattbach.de 



Grüße

Pitch Black


----------



## Fw-Eis (2. Mai 2008)

Moin,

so hab gerade meinen Händler angerufen und mein CUBE LTD Race weiß-blau bestellt. Liefertermin ca. KW 27.

Ich bin jetzt mal gespannt ob der Liefertermin eingehalten wird.

So, reicht mir jetzt mal einer nen stuhl? Keine lust hier 8 Wochen zu  stehen  .

lg Fw-Eis


----------



## sHub3Rt (2. Mai 2008)

stühle stehen vorne am eingang, zum selber mitnehmen. ich hab noch kekse hier, und kaffee machen ich gleich auch noch.

bin echt mal gespannt, denn ich hab keinen großhändler, und trotzdem den LT 25. bis 27. KW bekommen. ansich wollt ich in den ferien mal zwei wochen richtung münsterland, hoffentlich ist die schüssel dann auch da.....


----------



## tbird (2. Mai 2008)

ich drück dir die daumen!

*mal ne runde kuchen in die mitte stellt, zum selber wegnehmen*

ich bin echt mal gespannt ob kw27 bei mir passt ...


----------



## pitch black (3. Mai 2008)

Ich drück dir die Daumen, viel Glück !   



Grüße

pitch black


----------



## Muehi (3. Mai 2008)

²tbird:

Wolltest du dir nicht ursrpünglich nen Downhiller holen? Oder steht das nachwievor auf dem Plan?

Auf jedenfall der richtige Weg, den Bulls Rahmen gegen nen AMS 125 zu ersetzen


----------



## tbird (3. Mai 2008)

Das steht nach wie vor auf dem Plan. 

Das schei** Bulls geht mir aufn Sack -.- Und der Support vom Händler ist ja bekanntermaßen geil ... (meinte: "Nur mit einem Riss tauschen wir den Rahmen nicht um. Das kann ja alles sein. Der Rahmen muss erst brechen, dass wir ihn umtauschen"). 

Kein kommentar dazu, oder? -.-


----------



## Schorni 1 (4. Mai 2008)

Hallo
Verabschiede mich aus dem Wartezimmer, habe mein Cube AMS HPC storniert und mir gestern ein scott spark LTD gekauft.
Also noch viel Glück und hoffentlich nicht mehr so langes warten.


----------



## sHub3Rt (5. Mai 2008)

ich komme und alle gehen^^ bald sitz ich ganz alleine hier^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (5. Mai 2008)

also die nächsten zwei monate bleib ich auf jeden fall noch hier


----------



## sHub3Rt (5. Mai 2008)

juhu wenigstens einer 

bin echt gespannt. ich wollt in den sommerferien ansich 2 wochen ne tour drehen, und hoffe inständig dass des radl bis dahin da ist.


----------



## tbird (10. Mai 2008)

Hei Leute!

Ich muss mich dich nach kurzer Anteilnahme wieder aus dem Wartezimmer verabschieden, ich habe meinen Rahmen!!

PS: Fahrradland Langenau -> Sehr geiler Händler!!

für alle die's interessiert:

Rahmen




Fertiges Bike:




Also weiterhin viel Glück und so!!


----------



## subdiver (13. Mai 2008)

Im November 07 habe ich das Titan-Cube bestellt, 
da hat es geheißen, es wird im Februar 08 geliefert.
Im Februar hieß es Mai 08.

Mittlerweile wurde der Liefertermin auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben


----------



## sHub3Rt (13. Mai 2008)

wenn ich das mit den verschobenen lieferterminen so seghe soll ich mal bei meinem händlermännchen anrufen und nachfragen ob sich da bei mir was getan hat.


----------



## rene1973 (13. Mai 2008)

Als ich vor einer Woche nachgefragt habe, war es angeblich schon ausgeliefert (Aussage von Cube, was meinem Händler bekommen hat). Nach ein paar Tagen hab ich bei meinem Händler nachgefragt ob das Paket schon angekommen ist, da war die Antwort leider nein. Nach dem er bei Cube nochmals nachgefragt hat, war der Termin auf einmal wieder 2 Wochen verschoben.

Ausgeliefert -> retour zu Cube "oder wie" -> zwei Wochen warten und dann ??? -> vermutlich weiter warten  

Hab schon mit meinem Händler gescherzt das wir langsam ein Storno machen und ein 2009 Model bestellen. Viel unterschied von der Zeit her ist ja langsam auch nicht mehr.


----------



## BackfireLX (16. Mai 2008)

Sooo... dann verabschiede ich mich mal aus dem Wartezimmer.
Habe meine Bestellung des AMS HPC storniert. Sehe es nicht ein noch länger zu warten. Vor allem weil die Saison schon begonnen hat und ich ein neues Bike dringend brauche.
Werde mich jetzt mal bei anderen Herstellern umschauen.
Also dann machts ma gut


----------



## dirkbaum39 (16. Mai 2008)

Grüß Gott,
ich setze mich mal dazu. Ich habe am 14.04.08 ein AMS 125  bestellt. Als LT wurden mir 8-12 Wo. genannt. Ich gehe mal von KW27 aus.
Eher brauchts auch nicht zu kommen. Es geht schließlich mein Urlaubsgeld drauf. Bis dahin gehts vollkommen ungefedert durch den Steigerwald und die Fränkische Schweiz. Da tut einem der A.... manchmal richtig weh.
Gruß
Dirk


----------



## ritzelschleifer (16. Mai 2008)

ich glaube wenn das bike schon zuhause steht und man selbst nur noch ne woche im auslandsstudium ist und deswegen warten muss, dann nennt sich das luxusproblem, wa?

Ich habe vor ein Paar Wochen das K24 in rot ins Herz geschlossen und spontan dem Händler meines Vertrauens gesagt, er soll eines in meiner Größe mitbestellen und zur Seite stellen. Hat dann auch so geklappt, wobei die Bikes, die gekommen sind wohl so schnell verkauft waren, dass ich ohne Reservierung keine Chance gehabt hätte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rene1973 (16. Mai 2008)

Jeder der nur ein paar Wochen oder es eventuell schon zuhause stehen hat, kann sich glücklich schätzen.

Ich warte jetzt schon 7 Monate auf mein Bike und irgendwie bekommen es alles vor mir. Ich bin diesbezüglich auch schon


----------



## tbird (16. Mai 2008)

dirkbaum39 schrieb:


> Grüß Gott,
> ich setze mich mal dazu. Ich habe am 14.04.08 ein AMS 124 bestellt. Als LT wurden mir 8-12 Wo. genannt. Ich gehe mal von KW27 aus.
> Eher brauchts auch nicht zu kommen. Es geht schließlich mein Urlaubsgeld drauf. Bis dahin gehts vollkommen ungefedert durch den Steigerwald und die Fränkische Schweiz. Da tut einem der A.... manchmal richtig weh.
> Gruß
> Dirk



huhu dirk!

gute wahl ... aber ams124 gibts doch gar ned? wenn, dann 125  

*dennoch mal nen kuchen in die mitte stellt für alle wartenden*


----------



## ritzelschleifer (16. Mai 2008)

7 Wochen auf ein Bike warten? Mal ganz ehrlich: warum lasst ihr euch das gefallen? Cube ist nicht die einzige Bike Marke und wenn es wirklich ein Cube sein soll, dann kauft halt bei einem großen Online Händler, der die Sachen (wirklich) im Lager hat...


----------



## omega1984 (16. Mai 2008)

ritzelschleifer schrieb:


> 7 Wochen auf ein Bike warten? Mal ganz ehrlich: warum lasst ihr euch das gefallen? Cube ist nicht die einzige Bike Marke und wenn es wirklich ein Cube sein soll, dann kauft halt bei einem großen Online Händler, der die Sachen (wirklich) im Lager hat...



nene lies mal richtig .. also ich hab da 7 !!!! MONATE GELESEN ... 


rene1973 schrieb:


> Jeder der nur ein paar Wochen oder es eventuell schon zuhause stehen hat, kann sich glücklich schätzen.
> 
> Ich warte jetzt schon 7 Monate auf mein Bike und irgendwie bekommen es alles vor mir. Ich bin diesbezüglich auch schon



bissl dreist find ich das auch ... hmm wenns so weiter geht kannst ja gleich auf die 2009er version warten ^^ auf die paar monate kommt es dann auch ned mehr an


----------



## rene1973 (16. Mai 2008)

7 Monate ist richtig  

Hab ja zum Glück mein AMS noch, sonst hätte ich wohl schon aufgegeben.

Das mit dem holen von einem größeren Händler wäre sicherlich eine Möglichkeit, nur kann da ja mein Händler auch nichts dafür wenn Cube nicht liefert.

Ich wollte das Cube, mein Händler hät mir schon was anderes gegeben.

Mal warten wenn es noch ne Verschiebung gibt, dann werd ich mir schon überlegen was ich jetzt genau mache. Hätte ja noch ne alternative was mir gut gefallen würde.

Das mit dem 2009 Model, haben wir uns auch schon überlegt.


----------



## Spinracer (17. Mai 2008)

Hallo Cube Fans oder besser Geschädigte ...

nach dem Lesen des Bike-Berichts über das Carbon-AMS, bin ich gestern zu meinem Cube-Händler in der Hoffnung mein im Oktober 2007 bestelltes AMS HPC abholen zu können.

Dort bekam ich folgende Auskünfte:
- es sind noch nicht alle Rahmen bei Cube eingetroffen und man beginnt erst mit der Auslieferung sobald dies der Fall ist und alle Rahmen getestet sind - nochmals Wochen warten
- dann die Horrornachricht: die XTR-Kurbel lässt sich nicht verbauen, da im Wiegetritt die Kurbel an der Schwinge streift - die Schwinge wird kostenlos in 2 oder mehr Monaten getauscht

Welche Laien sind denn da am Werk ?! Für mich ist das Warten zu Ende !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blondie* (17. Mai 2008)

hey..
ich schließ micbh hier auch mal an...beobacht diesen thread schon länger...und ich muss sagen...es klingt gar nicht gut..hmpf...
ich habe mir im november ein cube stereo the one in milky orange bestellt....und es ist noch immer nicht da...ist hier zufällig noch jmnd der auf sein stereo wartet???
habe von bekannten gehört dass das ams jetzt gar nicht mehr zu bestellen ist...

lg


----------



## rene1973 (17. Mai 2008)

Nach dem wir jetzt fast fünf Wochen schönes Wetter hatten, hat es heute so richtig angefangen zu regnen. Aber am Mittag ist in mir dafür die Sonne aufgegangen, hab endlich nach 7 Monaten den Anruf bekommen.

Mein Bike (Stereo K24, schwarz) ist da, mein Bike ist da  
Und Gleich mal mit Regenwasser eingeweiht.  
Kann nicht aufhören zu , hoffe das das Wetter bald wieder schön wird.

Also nicht verzweifeln, irgendwann kommt alles an.

Ab jetzt findet ihr mich im Stereo Thread

bye


----------



## ritzelschleifer (17. Mai 2008)

Ich brauchte bis zum 1.6. ein Bike und hätte sonst was anderes gekauft, was gerade auf Lager ist. Es ist nicht wirklich schwer für 1700 ein gutes MTB zu finden  
Bike Discount hat fast alle Cube Räder im Katalog stehen, aber da ist nicht ganz klar, ob die auch wirklich im Lager liegen, oder ob das nur der Suchmaschinenoptimierung dient. Fahrrad.de (da hab ich bestellt) hat bei vielen Modellen nur noch ausgefallene Größen im Lager und listet Größen, die sie erst bestellen müssten nichtmehr (Warum wohl...).

Die Wartezeiten die ich hier so höre erinnern mich eher an den Trabbi als an ein Fahrrad. Letztes Jahr wars doch so, dass Cube zur Entschädigung Laufradsätze und Klamotten dazugelegt hat, oder?


----------



## kleinbiker (18. Mai 2008)

ritzelschleifer schrieb:


> Die Wartezeiten die ich hier so höre erinnern mich eher an den Trabbi als an ein Fahrrad. Letztes Jahr wars doch so, dass Cube zur Entschädigung Laufradsätze und Klamotten dazugelegt hat, oder?



Ja, da mit dem Trabbi ist schon was drann.

2006 gab's mal so eine Aktion, dass die, die ein Stereo bestellt hatten und beim Warten tapfer durchgehalten haben, einen Laufradsatz bekamen.
Ich hätte nicht's dagegen, wenn es dieses Jahr auch so wäre.

Das mit dem 2009er Model habe ich auch mal überlegt, aber was hilft es, wenn ich das dann erst im Juli 2009 bekomme. Da steht ja dann die Eurobike 2010 schon vor der Tür.

Übrigens, ich warte immer noch auf mein AMS HPC, und das da keine XTR Kurbel dran passt, gefällt mir garnicht, da ich genau die schon zu hause liegen habe. Wobei, eigentlich deutet das ja eigentlich auf mangelnde  Tretlagersteifigkeit hin. Nicht so Toll! Warten wir's mal ab.

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## Toolpusher69 (18. Mai 2008)

Hallo , 

ich setz mich auch schon mal ins Wartezimmer und bin ein wenig niedergeschlagen  nachdem was ich alles so gelesen habe. Ich werde am Montag mein neues Stereo The One in schwarz bestellen  und hoffe in (diesem Jahr?) ein paar Wochen die ersten Runden drehen zu können. Leider habe ich mein geiles AMS vor einem Monat in 3-2-1-meins verkauft  (schluchtz) und will garnicht daran denken vielleicht erst am Ende des Jahres mein neues Baby einfahren zu können. Ein wenig zu warten macht mir nichts aus, aber Moooooonate ohje. Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit dem The One gemacht ? Wie ist die Zufriedenheitsskala ?  Ich wollte mir auch gleich ein Paar E2200 dazu bestellen jedoch im Internet, bei denen die den Laufradsatz günstig anbieten, überall AUSVERKAUFT  ( und dann sagen alle uns geht`s so schlecht ) das ist doch der Hammer,oder ? Jo, meld mich dann wenn ich den genauen Termin habe.


*Peace for Everybody und immer ne Handbreit Schotter unterm Rad*

Grüße aus der Grafschaft
Toolpusher69


----------



## sHub3Rt (18. Mai 2008)

sehsch ebenso.

mein LT liegt irgendwo 25. bis 27. KW, und solang wart ich auch gerne. aber wenn die dann anfangen zu verschieben hört bei mir der spaß relativ schnell wieder auf. ich hab nen radurlaub geplant, und generell möcht ich des radl noch in dieser saison nutzen können. also geb ich denen ein oder zwei wochen mehr, aber nicht mehr. tut mir zwar leid für den händler, der kann ja nix dafür, aber das machsch net mit. andere hersteller haben auch schöne töchter... *erm* bikes


----------



## pseudosportler (19. Mai 2008)

So bin raus, oder besser fast, war gerade beim HmV und der hat einen großen Karton geliefert bekommen und was war drin, mein Stereo  , hatte am 04.12.2007 bestellt, erster Liefertermin war 17/18 KW ist dann 2 mal verschoben worden um je 2 Wochen.
Warte jetzt bis es fertig montiert ist und dann gehts los.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## sHub3Rt (19. Mai 2008)

glückwunsch  *neid*


----------



## Toolpusher69 (19. Mai 2008)

Tach,

der Glückliche hat sein Stereo . Habe meins heute bestellt , der Händler sagte mir ich müsse mit einer Wartezeit von ca. 4 Wochen rechnen für das Stereo The One in 20" schwarz . Na da bin ich ja echt gespannt ob das was wird .Es ist auf alle Fälle ein großer Händler der viel geordert hat und sehr gute Erfahrungen mit den Lieferterminen gemacht hat ( sagt er ). Wir werden sehen , aber wie heisst es so schön :"Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude" .

Grüße aus der Grafschaft
Toolpusher69


*Peace for Everybody und immer ne handbreit Schotter unterm Rad*


----------



## FreeCross (19. Mai 2008)

Na ich schließ mich mal hier an!

Habe mein AMS 125 Louise (Black Anodized) im *Januar* bestellt und warte immer noch!
Laut meinem online Händler, der es bei meiner Bestellung angeblich vorrätig hatte, bekomme ich das gute Teil hoffentlich Ende Mai 
(mit einer grossen Kiste nützlicher Gegenstände, für meine Geduld)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BackfireLX (20. Mai 2008)

Für alle die es noch interessiert...
Habe heute ein Mail von Cube erhalten. Sie hoffen die erste Auslieferung des AMS HPC in 2 Wochen starten zu können. Bis Ende Juni wollen sie alle Bestellungen dieses Modells ausgeliefert haben.
Mich interessiert es allerdings nicht mehr. Habe bereits abbestellt und zum Stomp gegriffen. Da warte ich wenigstens keine 8 Monate und kauf auch nicht die Katze im Sack!


----------



## *blondie* (21. Mai 2008)

so ich werde euch jetzt verlassen....mein stereo wurde gecancelt...anbgeblich bekommen sie die rahmen nicht mehr her..so ein scheiß.....aber wie geasgt..acuh andre haben schöne töchter ...


----------



## fasj (21. Mai 2008)

Hi,
war gestern in Ravensburg meine Eltern besuchen und da schau ich auch immer in Bikeläden rein.
Im Tri-bike stand gestern noch ein AMS 100, 2 XMS und ein Stereo in Schwarz und jede Menge Hardtails....

Grösse hab ich nicht geschaut, aber es gibt ja Telefon falls das jemand interessiert.

Nein ich bekomme keine Prozente und es ist auch nicht mein Stammhändler...

fasj


----------



## trek 6500 (21. Mai 2008)

...montimare in frankfurt a. main hat auch alles vorrätig , was das herz bergehrt ....


----------



## deathtrap18 (23. Mai 2008)

Ich verabschiede mich nun auch aus dem Wartezimmer..

Mein Fritzz - the one:  ist am 15. Mai angekommen. 

Das Theater und die Mühe war gross,..  hab sogar mit Cube direkt telefoniert,. usw.. etc.. 

Dank meinem Händler kams dann noch rechtzeitig, wenn auch knapp an. 

am Tag darauf bin ich mit der Maschine zum Gardasee gefahren   

geiles Teil! eine echte Spaßmaschine!!!


----------



## kleinbiker (24. Mai 2008)

BackfireLX schrieb:


> Für alle die es noch interessiert...
> Habe heute ein Mail von Cube erhalten. Sie hoffen die erste Auslieferung des AMS HPC in 2 Wochen starten zu können. Bis Ende Juni wollen sie alle Bestellungen dieses Modells ausgeliefert haben.
> Mich interessiert es allerdings nicht mehr. Habe bereits abbestellt und zum Stomp gegriffen. Da warte ich wenigstens keine 8 Monate und kauf auch nicht die Katze im Sack!



Jeah, das hört sich doch mal gut an. Das wird zwar vermutlich nicht mehr zum Bike-Festival in Willingen reichen, aber immerhin könnte ich es ja dann noch 2 1/2 Monate fahren bis der "Nachfolger" auf der Eurobike vorgestellt wird . Ehrlich gesagt liegt meine Erwartung mit "in 2 Wochen" bestens im Soll, da ich schon einkalkuliert habe, dass es bei Cube 2 Monate länger dauert.

Ich werd mir dann jetzt noch mal die Bilder auf www.cube.eu ansehen. Bis dahin.

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## QuatschMitSoße (27. Mai 2008)

Nachdem ich mein Stereo K18 in schwarz Mitte Januar bestellt hatte, hab ich gestern Abend nach 19 Wochen langen Wartens den entscheidenden Telefonanruf bekommen, dass das Rad nun da ist.

Melde mich aber noch nicht aus dem Wartezimmer ab, da ich es erst in paar Tagen abholen kann und leider momentan auch noch am Knöchel verletzt bin. Rad fahren ist wohl noch nicht drin. Blöd!!!


----------



## kleinbiker (27. Mai 2008)

So Jungs und Mädels,

es sieht fast so aus, als *müsste *  ich mich in kürze aus dem Wartezimmer verabschieden, dabei wäre ich noch gerne etwas geblieben  .
Ein Anruf bei Cube ergab, dass es wohl gestern abgeschickt wurde! Also in den nächsten Tage gibt's (hoffentlich) mehr!

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## BackfireLX (28. Mai 2008)

Na das is ja mal ne positive Nachricht... Auch wenn ich mein AMS HPC abbestellt habe. Die Sache mit der extremen Lieferzeit und dann einen nicht 100%igen Rahmen zu bekommen (scheinbar keine XTR Kurbel möglich) haben mich wieder davon abgebracht.
Bin ja mal auf deine Erfahrungen mit dem Gerät gespannt. Hoffe es folgen Fotos und ausführliche Berichte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steckrübe (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
hab mir das Cube AMS HPC XTR bereits im November 2007 bestellt.
Hoffe auf Lieferung im Juni . Die Rahmen sollen zur Zeit in der Testpfase und Zusammenbau sein. Dabei hat man wohl festgestellt das die XTR Kurbel nicht past und deswegen nur die XT verbauen wird. Ganz schön blöt wenn man so lange wartet und dann das Bike nicht so bekommt wie es in der Werbung angeboten wird.


----------



## FreeCross (28. Mai 2008)

Mein Händler hat verlauten lassen, das ich mein Bike in den nächsten Tagen bekommen soll!
Laut Cube sollen alle Bikes aus der AMS Reihe nun geliefert werden.
Mal sehen was kommt


----------



## BackfireLX (28. Mai 2008)

Also mal ganz ehrlich... im Endeffekt ist man ja selbst dran schuld (mich eingeschlossen) so lange zu warten. Die schlechten Lieferzeiten von Cube sind ja mehr als bekannt. Aber sich dann für soviel Geld noch einen Rahmen verkaufen zu lassen, der nicht 100%ig funktioniert, da hört bei mir der Spaß auf. Gerade in dem Preissegment erwarte ich hochwertige Qualität. Da mir Cube das scheinbar nicht bieten kann, wirds jetzt ein anderer Hersteller tun müssen


----------



## jokomen (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

bin mal gespannt wann meine "Gurke" kommt. Habe vor einer Woche ein AMS 125 in Black `n Red bestellt. Als Liefertermin ist mir KW 27 genannt worden....


----------



## kleinbiker (28. Mai 2008)

Steckrübe schrieb:


> ...Dabei hat man wohl festgestellt das die XTR Kurbel nicht past und deswegen nur die XT verbauen wird. ...



Das wäre nicht so schön, da ich nämlich noch eine XTR Kurbel rumliegenhabe genau für dieses Bike. Gut die XT wäre drann, könnte ich also behalten. Was passt denn da nicht? Des Innenlager, oder die Kurbelarme? Was ist an denen anders, dass die XT passt aber die XTR nicht?
Aber habe ich nicht mal von einem ähnlichen Problem bei dem Liteville 301 gehört? Ich glaube da konnte man auch irgendeine Kurbel nicht verbauen.

Heute ist jedenfalls nichts gekommen. Mal sehen, was morgen kommt.

Das schlimme ist, ich habe gar keine Zeit in den nächsten Tagen, um mir das Bike richtig herzurichten. Da ich eigentlich vorhatte, fast jedes teil umzubauen.

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## BackfireLX (29. Mai 2008)

Öhhhm... kurze Frage:
Wieso dann nicht gleich en Rahmenset, wenn du eh alles umbauen willst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steckrübe (29. Mai 2008)

moin,
was genau nicht past weiß ich nicht. Habe aber die Offizielle Bestätigung von Cube bekommen das die XTR nicht past. Ich könnte mir vorstellen das die Kurbelarme im Wiegetritt wegen der etwas geringeren Verkröpfung an der Schwinge anschlagen. Es geht da wohl auch nur um wenige Zentel.
Na ja , rein technisch ist es ja auch nicht so schlimm ne XT zu fahren.Es ist eben die gesammt Optik und so ! gerade wenn man halt so viel Kohle ausgibt und ein High End Produkt nach Monaten erwartet. Und noch warte ich ja auch !!!!!


----------



## BackfireLX (29. Mai 2008)

Sorry, aber sowas ist für mich absolut inakzeptabel! Zumindest bei nem Bike jenseits der 3000 Marke!


----------



## kleinbiker (29. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

mein AMS HPC ist jetzt geboren. Seit der Eurobike sind es jetzt fast genau 9 Monate, also eine absolute Punktlandung  !

Leider hatte ich noch keine Zeit für einen Kurztest, den werde ich dann in ein paar Tagen mal machen, habe momentan sehr wenig Zeit.
Dann beginnt das Tuning. Ich fürchte fast, dass mein sub10 Projekt mit einem Startgewicht von immernin 12,3 kg inkl. Pedale und BarEnds in Größe 18" eine schwierige Nummer wird. Immerhin gibt's da ja auch finanzielle Grenzen .

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## kleinbiker (29. Mai 2008)

Die Bilder habe ich vergessen. Ich hab auch mal ein Bild von der Kurbel/Kettenstrebe gemacht


----------



## Mustang (30. Mai 2008)

kleinbiker schrieb:


> Die Bilder habe ich vergessen. Ich hab auch mal ein Bild von der Kurbel/Kettenstrebe gemacht



Cool, endlich mal ein AMS HPC.

Wie viel wiegt es denn?


----------



## steve81 (30. Mai 2008)

hat er doch geschrieben, 12,3 kg.
ist aber schon die k18 version, oder?
was hast du für das rad bezahlt?
ein erfahrungsbericht würde mich ebenfalls interessieren.


----------



## BackfireLX (30. Mai 2008)

12,3 kg?  
Das is aber ganz schön viel... Da kommste glaube net wirklich unter 10kg.
Gut aussehn tut das Teil ja... allerdings find ich es ziemlich bescheiden was sich Cube bei dem Modell erlaubt.
Die nicht montierbare XTR Kurbel, das hohe Gewicht und nicht zuletzt die ewige Wartezeit sind für ein Spitzenmodell in der Preisklasse wirklich frech.
Wünsche dir jedenfalls viel Spaß mit dem Teil. Wie gesagt, schick isses ja... und gut fahrn wirds sicher auch.


----------



## KSC_FAN91 (30. Mai 2008)

Mein Händler hat Gott sei Dank noch ein K24 in Schwarz und meiner Größe auf Lager, am Donnerstag kann ich es abholen.
Juuuuuuuhuuuuu


----------



## QuatschMitSoße (30. Mai 2008)

Hab seit vorhin mein Stereo K18!! Echt krasses Teil... wenn´s endlich aufhört zu regnen dreh ich noch ne Runde. 

Aber ein muss man sagen: das Warten hat sich bei mir wirklich gelohnt. Euch anderen im Wartezimmer wünsche ich noch viel Geduld.

Macht´s gut


----------



## sHub3Rt (30. Mai 2008)

@ ksc-fan:
welches k24? reaction, ams oder sonstwas? welche rahmengröße hast du? wo sitzt der händler? warum hast du so viel glück!!!??!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolpusher69 (30. Mai 2008)

jokomen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin mal gespannt wann meine "Gurke" kommt. Habe vor einer Woche ein AMS 125 in Black `n Red bestellt. Als Liefertermin ist mir KW 27 genannt worden....



Moin,

ich habe ebenfalls Bescheid bekommen das mein schwarzes , geiles , Stereo The One   in der 27 KW geliefert werden soll. Wenn`s denn stimmt !!! Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt  !!! Das ist halt der Nachteil wenn man einen mehrfachen Testsieger fahren will und nicht ein allerwelts ChinaTaiwanKoreaRumänienBulgarien etc. mega billig Direktvertrieb Internetbike über die Berge prügeln möchte  ( Wobei es dort auch bestimmt sehr gute Bikes gibt wie z.B. Canyon ).

Grüße aus der Grafschaft
Toolpusher69




*Peace for everybody und immer ne handbreit Schotter unterm Rad.*


----------



## kleinbiker (30. Mai 2008)

Hallo,



steve81 schrieb:


> ist aber schon die k18 version, oder?


Ja, ist "nur" K18



steve81 schrieb:


> was hast du für das rad bezahlt?


ich arbeite im Bike-Shop, von daher kein Listenpreis



steve81 schrieb:


> ein erfahrungsbericht würde mich ebenfalls interessieren.


Wird irgendwann kommen, wird aber noch einige Tage dauern. Ich hoffe aber zum Bike-Festival Willingen damit fahren zu können.


----------



## kleinbiker (30. Mai 2008)

BackfireLX schrieb:


> 12,3 kg?
> Das is aber ganz schön viel... Da kommste glaube net wirklich unter 10kg.
> Gut aussehn tut das Teil ja...



Ich war zugegebener Maßen auch etwas enttäuscht. Katalogangabe 11,5 +0,3 kg für Pedale, +0,2 für Toleranz, +0,1 für 18" anstatt 16", 0,08 kg für BarEnds mit BarPlugs, die ursprünglich nicht einkalkuliert waren. Fehlen also nur noch knapp 120 Gramm. Ich muß halt noch analysieren, wo das Gewicht "hängt". Auf jeden Fall fällt meine XTR Kurbel schon mal als Tuningteil raus, wobei ich werde sie zumindest probehalber mal montieren.

Jetzt werden sich einige fragen, warum kauft der nicht sofort ein XTR HPC, wenn er's noch auf 10 kg tunen will. Weil mir erstens die Teile am XTR nicht so super "gefallen", und zweitens, weil ich eine ganze Reihe leichter Teile an meinen anderen Bikes verbaut habe. Die dabei entstehenden "Lücken" werden dann mit den K18 Teilen wieder aufgefüllt.

Fahreindrücke werden folgen, genau wie ein vorher-nachher Aufbau-fred.

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## KSC_FAN91 (31. Mai 2008)

sHub3Rt schrieb:


> @ ksc-fan:
> welches k24? reaction, ams oder sonstwas? welche rahmengröße hast du? wo sitzt der händler? warum hast du so viel glück!!!??!!



Das Reaction in 18", für ein Fully reichts bei mir nicht  
Der Händler sitzt in Ettlingen(bei Karlsruhe) und ich hatte sonst schon oft genug Pech (-;


----------



## sHub3Rt (31. Mai 2008)

aaaahahahaha!!!

gestern um kurz vor neun hat mein händlermännchen mich angerufen (ladenschluss ist um 19 uhr  ) und hat mir ganz nett auf die mailbox gesäuselt dass da was für mich bei denen im laden steht....

mach mich jetzt gleich los mein rädelchen abholen 

LT war 25. bis 27. KW, also 1 monat vor termin!! 

ich verabschiede mich wenn ich gleich wieder hier bin. das ding erstmal durch den matsch nach hause reiten und dann gaaaanz liebevoll gleich wieder putzen


----------



## kleinbiker (31. Mai 2008)

sHub3Rt schrieb:


> LT war 25. bis 27. KW, also 1 monat vor termin!!



Vielleicht haben ja so viele vor dir storniert, dass du dadurch bei einer früheren Lieferung berücksichtigt werden konntest.

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## sHub3Rt (31. Mai 2008)

kann schon sein, und könnte ich auch verstehen. ich hab immerhin nur fast einen monat, im verhältnis zu vielen also fast garnicht^^

das teil fährt sich sowas von granate^^ bin total glücklich damit, zumal cube (warum auch immer) ne schicke thomson-sattelstütze eingebaut hat. wertet des radl nurnoch mehr auf 

nen foto wollt ich grad schon gemacht haben, aber der akku meiner cam spinnt rum^^ muss ich also nachreichen.

ich verabschiede mich also wieder aus dem wartezimmer und wünsch den anderen durchhaltevermögen


----------



## Danielsan79 (12. Juni 2008)

Ich habe diese Woche ein rotes Reaction K24 Hardtail bestellt, es soll in KW28 kommen. Es gab sehr ordentlich Rabatt, die Thomson Stütze kommt aber gleich wieder ab, die gefällt mir garnicht.


----------



## Toolpusher69 (13. Juni 2008)

Moin ,

hurra hurra mein Cube Stereo The One ist da  !!! Heute von dem HmV E-Mail erhalten , das mir mein Würfel zugeschickt wird. Erst mal ein dickes Lob an den Händler " Neon Rad & Sport Center in 36304 Alsfeld "(www.neon-radsport.de)  , denn ich habe eigentlich einen LT für die 27 KW erhalten , aber nun wird es schon 4 Wochen eher geliefert  . Einfach klasse. Obendrein machen Sie Euch auch noch einen super Preis  . Schaut doch mal rein  . Hiermit verabschiede ich mich aus dem Wartezimmer und wünsche allen ebenfalls das Ihre Bikes bald ausgeliefert werden.
Grüsse aus der Grafschaft.
Toolpusher69



*Peace for Everybody und immer ne handvoll Schotter unterm Rad.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirkbaum39 (13. Juni 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,
es freut mich  ungemein für Toolpusher69. Ich bin mal gespannt, ob es bei mir auch schneller geht. Ich habe über den selben Händler ein AMS 125 XT geordert. Als Lieferteermin wurde mir auch die KW27 genannt. Bis jetzt noch kein erfreuliches eMail erhalten.
Ich melde mich wieder, sobald ich was Neues weiss. Bis dahin heisst es: weiter warten im Wartezimmer . Ich schweiss ne Runde Schlänkerla Rauchbier aus Bamberg.
Grüße sendet Dirk, alias dirkbaum39


----------



## Fw-Eis (13. Juni 2008)

ich bin auch ein KW27er.... schau mer a mal ob die alle pünktlich ankommen...

lg Fw-Eis

PS: wem KW 27 nix sagt, das ist die woche vom 30.06 - 6.07.


----------



## Danielsan79 (16. Juni 2008)

Ich glaube mein Cube Reaction soll auch KW27-KW28 produziert werden, also wäre es ein paar Tage später beim Händler. Ich hab allerdings erst vor ein paar Tagen geordert.


----------



## FX701 (19. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wurde hier freundlicherweise ins Wartezimmer geschickt. Da bin ich nun...

Ich warte seit Mitte April auf mein LTD Race in weiß/blau. Erst sollte es Ende Mai / Anfang Juni kommen und nun dauert es zwei bis drei Wochen länger :-( Ich hoffe nur, dass es sich nicht noch weiter nach hinten verschiebt. Ist Euch was bekannt, oder geht es jemanden genau so?

Grüße
fx701


----------



## Rauli (20. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

gerade mein Cube Stereo K18 in milky green bestellt. Voraussichtliche Wartezeit 2-6 Wochen (Hoffe natürlich eher 2 als 6  )

Bis dahin mach ichs mir mal gemütlich hier 

Mfg

Rauli


----------



## Trumpf (20. Juni 2008)

Rauli schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> gerade mein Cube Stereo K18 in milky green bestellt. Voraussichtliche Wartezeit 2-6 Wochen (Hoffe natürlich eher 2 als 6  )
> 
> ...



Und du hast dich sicher nicht verhört und es hieß 2 MAL 6 Wochen ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruce20 (20. Juni 2008)

Warte seit letzter Woche auf mein AMS 125.
Wurde letzten Freitag produziert und am Montag verschickt.
Bis jetzt ist es noch nicht da. Nächste Chance heute mittag oder am Montag.


----------



## NaitsirhC (20. Juni 2008)

Bruce20 schrieb:


> Warte seit letzter Woche auf mein AMS 125.
> Wurde letzten Freitag produziert und am Montag verschickt.
> Bis jetzt ist es noch nicht da. Nächste Chance heute mittag oder am Montag.



Als ich auf mein Bike gewartet hab (habs in nem Shop gekauft), war ich nur dabei den Sendungsstatus bei DHL zu überprüfen


----------



## CeeJay78 (20. Juni 2008)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Als ich auf mein Bike gewartet hab (habs in nem Shop gekauft), war ich nur dabei den Sendungsstatus bei DHL zu überprüfen



Das is bei allen Sachen so die man (ich) kauft(e)


----------



## r19andre (21. Juni 2008)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Als ich auf mein Bike gewartet hab (habs in nem Shop gekauft), war ich nur dabei den Sendungsstatus bei DHL zu überprüfen



Hey,
gut das Cube mit UPS verschickt. Also viel Glück

Andre


----------



## dirkbaum39 (23. Juni 2008)

@Bruce20: Ich warte auch mein AMS 125 (Bestellt Anfang April 2008 bei neon-radsport, Liefertermin angeblich KW27). Wann und wo hast Du bestellt? Welcher Liefertermin wurde Dir zugesagt?


----------



## Bruce20 (23. Juni 2008)

Bestellt am 9.6 beim Mr.Bike in Pforzheim
produziert am 13.6
verschickt am 16.6
Momentan im Transit, wenn ich Glück habe kommt es heute


----------



## schnuess (23. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen!



Ich nehm dann mal Platz.... 

WLS AMS PRO bestellt am 20.06. Lieferzeit 3 1/2 Wochen, also Mitte KW 29.



Viele Grüße


die schnuess


----------



## CeeJay78 (23. Juni 2008)

Mein Reaction K24 soll angeblich morgen versendet werden 

Bestellt habe ich vor knapp 4 Wochen...


----------



## thomasf (23. Juni 2008)

Hallo 
Lieferzeit für ein Cube Reaction 2008 - K18 in Black ???

Danke


----------



## Bruce20 (24. Juni 2008)

Meine Glaskugel is etwas trübe heute morgen.
Ich würde jetzt mal ca. 4 Wochen schätzen.
An deiner Stelle würde ich einfach beim Händler anrufen und fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeman-nick (24. Juni 2008)

Hier sofort zu haben.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cube-Reaction-K1...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## CeeJay78 (26. Juni 2008)

CeeJay78 schrieb:


> Mein Reaction K24 soll angeblich morgen versendet werden
> 
> Bestellt habe ich vor knapp 4 Wochen...




Hab meins seit gestern   Ging ja recht fix...


----------



## dirkbaum39 (26. Juni 2008)

Ich versteh die Welt nicht mehr. Ich habe vor 11 Wochen mein AMS 125 XT Black Anonized bestellt. Das soll in der KW 27 geliefert werden. Heute habe ich mit meinem Händler telefoniert. Der konnte mir einen genauen Liefertermin leider nicht nennen. Gleichzeitig habe er aber mitgeteilt, dass andere AMS 125 - Räder in anderen Varianten, die in der KW 40 geliefert werden sollten, bereits ausgeliefert worden sind. Kann das nur mit der Farbe und der Austattungsvariante zusammenhängen? Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr?
Grüße
Dirk


----------



## Bruce20 (26. Juni 2008)

So, ich bin nu auch glücklich.
Mein AMS 125 steht jetzt endlich hier nebn mir, is heut gekommen. Lieferzeit 2 Wochen. Is das letzte das mein Händler vorerst bekommt, weil alle vergriffen sind meinte er.
Hab gleich auch noch n LTD Team für meine Freundin bestellt.
Lieferzeit ca. 1 Woche.


----------



## CeeJay78 (26. Juni 2008)

Welches AMS hast du genau? K18, K24, XT? Bist aber ein lieber Freund dass du ihr so ein teures Radl schenkst...


----------



## Bruce20 (26. Juni 2008)

K18.
Bin n lieber Freund, aber Rad darf sie sich selber kaufn *g*.
War als technischer Berater dabei, Frauen kaufen ja oft nur nach der Farbe.


----------



## dirkbaum39 (26. Juni 2008)

@Bruce20: Welche Variante und Farbe des AMS 125 hast Du?


----------



## Bruce20 (26. Juni 2008)

Hab ein AMS 125 K18 
Farbe ist Black Anodized


----------



## Deleted 7157 (27. Juni 2008)

verabschiede mich vom Wartezimmer. Liefertermin für mein AMS 100 Pro K24 war Anfang Juni (bestellt Anfang März). Jetzt wurde meinem Händler mitgeteilt, daß es noch 3 Wochen dauert. Nö, Danke! Bestellung storniert. Am Montag kann ich mein Speci Epic Expert beim Händler abholen ( zum Preis vom Ams Pro). Die Leute von Cube bauen anscheinend gute Räder, aber ihre Logistik haben Sie irgendwie nicht im Griff. Schade, wollte eigentlich die heimische Wirtschaft unterstützen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CeeJay78 (27. Juni 2008)

Soll ja angeblich auch noch andere Händler geben die Cube vertreiben... Hab ich mal irgendwo gehört


----------



## FreeCross (28. Juni 2008)

So ich verabschiede mich aus dem Wartezimmer!

Habe mein AMS 125 Louise nun endlich bekommen 

Für alle die noch warten, freut Euch darauf!

Das Rad ist einfach Top!


----------



## thz (29. Juni 2008)

Hallo Mitleidende!
ich warte seit Anfang März auf mein AMS PRO K24!
Der zugesgate Liefertermin wurde gerade um 4 Wochen auf Mitte Juli verschoben!
Mein Händler (Hot Bike) hat es nicht einmal für notwendig empfunden mich zu informieren!
Habe es nur erfahren weil ich sebst beim Händelr angerufen habe - soviel zur "guten" Kundenbetreuung! Wenn das so weitergeht bekomme ich ein Auslaufmodell! Bin voll entäuscht von Cube! Hätte wohl doch besser ein Stevens bestellen sollen - dann könnte ich jetzt schon schöne Ausfahrten machen!

Grüße
thz


----------



## Bruce20 (30. Juni 2008)

So, nachdem mein AMS125 knappe 2 Wochen gebraucht hat.
War das LTD Team meiner Freundin nach nur 1 Tag da.
Sind nu beide gut ausgestattet und ham auch schon die ersten Runden gedreht.


----------



## jokomen (1. Juli 2008)

Hey Ihr Patienten,

mein LT war die KW 27 für ein AMS 125 in Black/ Red. Auf meine heutige Anfrage hieß es nun:

wir müssen diese Woche und auch noch den Wochenanfang von KW28 abwarten, denn wenn die Lieferung erst am Freitag das Hause Cube verlässt kommt diese am Montag/Dienstag in der darauffolgenden Woche bei uns an.

Warten wir es mal ab.....


----------



## dirkbaum39 (1. Juli 2008)

@jokomen: Die gleiche Information habe ich heute auch erfragt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomasf (1. Juli 2008)

Mein Cube Reaction K18 kommt auch in KW 27 (ich hoffe es)


----------



## CeeJay78 (1. Juli 2008)

Wo bestellt ihr denn dass das so lange dauert?


----------



## trek 6500 (1. Juli 2008)

is´mir auch schleierhaft ....bei mir in frankfurter raum gibt es zig händler , die alle cubes in allen farben und ausführungen rumsteh´n haben - oder kurzfristig ( 2-3 tage) besorgen können . im internet bieten viele händler an ... findet ihr da alle nix ???? bei montimare infrankfurt z.b.  hat die gesamte farbpalette - von schwarz ü ber rot zu milky green  das alles in jedererdenklichen grösse- und alle modelle - ams , acid, ltd ,stereo ,frizz ...


----------



## S.D. (1. Juli 2008)

CUBE läßt sich da wohl sehr von den großen Bike-Händlern (z.B. MHW) unter Druck setzten und liefert die Bikes zuerst dorthin, bevor die kleineren Händler vor Ort was abgekommen.

Gruß


----------



## dirkbaum39 (2. Juli 2008)

Ich habe heute Mittag den erlösenden Anruf bekommen. Mein AMS 125 XT Black Anodized 20" steht morgen zur Abholung bei meinem Händler neon-Radsport bereit. Somit verabschiede ich mich aus dem Wartezimmer  und wünsche allen anderen eine hoffentlich noch kurze Wartezeit.
Sobald ich mein Baby das erste Mal richtig ausführe gibts dann Fotos im Bereich "Zeigt her Eure Cubes".
Servus


----------



## CeeJay78 (3. Juli 2008)

S.D. schrieb:


> CUBE läßt sich da wohl sehr von den großen Bike-Händlern (z.B. MHW) unter Druck setzten und liefert die Bikes zuerst dorthin, bevor die kleineren Händler vor Ort was abgekommen.
> 
> Gruß



Hab meins von MHW. Leider haben die ne Lieferzeit von 3 bis 4 Wochen, auch wenn sie die Bikes vorrätig haben. Warum weiss ich auch nicht


----------



## Fw-Eis (3. Juli 2008)

Wurde auch vertröstet auf unbekannt...

Also weiter auf Tag x warten und hoffen das ich nicht die spikes fürn winter aufziehn muss wenn ich das bike bekomm-.-

naja 1ne woche wart ich noch dann überleg ich mir vorerst ne andere lösung...

lg


----------



## volli40 (3. Juli 2008)

Hi, 
habe vor 3 Wochen ein Cube LTD Race bestellt, soll Mitte Juli beim Händler eintreffen.
Wenn ich aber das hier alles so lese, dann wird mir jetzt schon schlecht.
Wenn man wüßte wie Cube es so mit den "kleinen" Händlern hält, geht es der Reihe nach oder kommen die "großen" zuerst?
Würde gerne den jetzigen Produktionsstatus der LTD Race Serie in Blau weiß kennen.


----------



## Fw-Eis (3. Juli 2008)

Ich werde mich ende nächster Woche mal mit CUBE selber in Verbindung setzen und denen n bissi Druck machen... Vielleicht überdenken die Ihr Geschäftsmodell wenn sich schon der Endkunde anfängt zu beschweren...


----------



## volli40 (4. Juli 2008)

Fw-Eis schrieb:


> Ich werde mich ende nächster Woche mal mit CUBE selber in Verbindung setzen und denen n bissi Druck machen... Vielleicht überdenken die Ihr Geschäftsmodell wenn sich schon der Endkunde anfängt zu beschweren...



@ Fw-Eis
Hi, das würde mich dann auch mal Interessieren was die dazu sagen.
Normalerweise müßte jeder Hersteller die genaue Lieferwoche angeben können.
Wann wurde bei Deinem Bike der Liefertermin auf Unbekannt verschoben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rauli (4. Juli 2008)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Und du hast dich sicher nicht verhört und es hieß 2 MAL 6 Wochen ??



Endlich komme ich mal zum Beantworten deiner Frage, obzwar ich gerade ENORMST (kann mir jemand die Existenz dieses Wortes bestätigen? ) perplex bin (im positiven Sinne).

Bestellt hab ich mein Cube Stereo K18 genau vor 2 Wochen, am 20.6.08, mit einer Wartezeit von 2-6 Wochen. Und genau zwei Wochen später, nämlich heute, bekomme ich eine Mail von Neon-Radsport, dass mein Rad versandbereit ist! 

Nun nur noch Restbetrag überweisen und auf Post warten. Lagebericht gibts dann hoffentlich Anfang nächster Woche!


----------



## Fw-Eis (4. Juli 2008)

volli40 schrieb:


> @ Fw-Eis
> Hi, das würde mich dann auch mal Interessieren was die dazu sagen.
> Normalerweise müßte jeder Hersteller die genaue Lieferwoche angeben können.
> Wann wurde bei Deinem Bike der Liefertermin auf Unbekannt verschoben?



gestern, also der 03.07


----------



## thomasf (5. Juli 2008)

In der kommenden Woche soll mein Reaction eintreffen , bin gespannt!


----------



## volli40 (5. Juli 2008)

thomasf schrieb:


> In der kommenden Woche soll mein Reaction eintreffen , bin gespannt!



Hi,
wann hast Du es bestellt?


----------



## thomasf (5. Juli 2008)

am 24.06.2008


----------



## volli40 (5. Juli 2008)

thomasf schrieb:


> am 24.06.2008



verdammt schnell, oder?


----------



## volli40 (7. Juli 2008)

Nächste Woche soll mein Cube LTD Race kommen!


----------



## würzenbiker (8. Juli 2008)

Was ist für dich das Startgewicht? Was ist denn da nebst den Pedalen und Flaschenhalter noch alles dran? Welche Laufräder sind nun verbaut und wie schwer sind diese? Ich habe zwar einige Zeit später mein AMS HPC bestellt, warte aber immer noch darauf (mitte bis ende Juli sollte es da sein)! Wenn das Gewicht aber beim Bike von der Stange wirklich so hoch ist, müsste ich mir das nochmals überlegen!


----------



## Fw-Eis (8. Juli 2008)

Weiß nicht wer mich verarschen will aber irgendwer machts...

War heut beim Händler der meinte dauert noch 1-3wochen, gerade bei CUBE angerufen, wird morgen zusammengepuzzelt und übermorgen verschickt...

Najo letzt chance für Händler und bike, dann kauf ich mir was anderes (hab ich beiden deutlich gesagt, ich lass mich net verarschen...)

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (8. Juli 2008)

....das wird denen bestimmt jetzt angst machen ....


----------



## FX701 (9. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich verfolge nun schon ein Weilchen Eure Beiträge hier. Ich habe Mitte April mein LTD Race (white / blue) bestellt. Anfangs sagte man mir, es dauert bis Ende Mai / Anfang Juni. Als der Termin ran war, sagte man mir, es verzögert sich um 2-3 Wochen  also sollte es ja Ende Juni da sein (>denkste.). Letzte Woche rief mein Händler bei CUBE direkt an und fragte nach  dort haben wir erfahren, dass Produktionstermin der 07. Juli sein soll. Das wäre dann also Montag gewesen  angenommen das stimmt soweit, wie lange muss ich nun noch warten, bis es beim Händler ankommt? Was für Erfahrungen habt Ihr gemacht?
Ich will endlich das Bike haben und kann es kaum noch erwarten

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Fw-Eis (9. Juli 2008)

FX701 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich verfolge nun schon ein Weilchen Eure Beiträge hier. Ich habe Mitte April mein LTD Race (white / blue) bestellt. Anfangs sagte man mir, es dauert bis Ende Mai / Anfang Juni. Als der Termin ran war, sagte man mir, es verzögert sich um 2-3 Wochen  also sollte es ja Ende Juni da sein (>denkste.). Letzte Woche rief mein Händler bei CUBE direkt an und fragte nach  dort haben wir erfahren, dass Produktionstermin der 07. Juli sein soll. Das wäre dann also Montag gewesen  angenommen das stimmt soweit, wie lange muss ich nun noch warten, bis es beim Händler ankommt? Was für Erfahrungen habt Ihr gemacht?
> Ich will endlich das Bike haben und kann es kaum noch erwarten
> ...


ruf selber bei cube an (nummer auf der Homepage im impressum) hat bei mir auch geholfen, cube hat heute bei mir angerufen und nochmal gemeint das das bike heute gebaut wird. 

Sei vill etwas unfreundlich/direkt, hilft gut wenn man druck machen will.


----------



## volli40 (9. Juli 2008)

FX701 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich verfolge nun schon ein Weilchen Eure Beiträge hier. Ich habe Mitte April mein LTD Race (white / blue) bestellt. Anfangs sagte man mir, es dauert bis Ende Mai / Anfang Juni. Als der Termin ran war, sagte man mir, es verzögert sich um 2-3 Wochen  also sollte es ja Ende Juni da sein (>denkste.). Letzte Woche rief mein Händler bei CUBE direkt an und fragte nach  dort haben wir erfahren, dass Produktionstermin der 07. Juli sein soll. Das wäre dann also Montag gewesen  angenommen das stimmt soweit, wie lange muss ich nun noch warten, bis es beim Händler ankommt? Was für Erfahrungen habt Ihr gemacht?
> Ich will endlich das Bike haben und kann es kaum noch erwarten
> ...



Hi, 
ich denke mal das wir unsere Räder in der nächsten Woche erhalten werden!



@Fw-Eis

warum schreibst Du als Liefertermin den 10.08
müsste es nicht 10.07 heissen?



MFG
Volker


----------



## Fw-Eis (9. Juli 2008)

volli40 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich denke mal das wir unsere Räder in der nächsten Woche erhalten werden!
> 
> 
> ...


Weil ich blöd bin  Danke für den hinweis!


----------



## Rauli (10. Juli 2008)

Wie oben schon angedeutet ist gestern mein Stereo eingetroffen, weshalb ich mich mal von hier verabschieden und den noch Wartenden viel Glück wünschen wollte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (10. Juli 2008)

Hey Leute,

ich krieg hier noch die Motten!! 

Vor 8 Wochen habe ich bei Neon Rad Sport in Alsfeld ein Cube AMS 125 K 24 in Black n Red bestellt. Als Liefertermin wurde mir vom Händler die KW 27 mitgeteilt. In KW 27 (DI) mal beim Händler nachgefragt, bekam ich zur Antwort, wir müssen noch die komplette KW 27 / Anfang KW 28 abwarten. Habe ich gemacht... iss nix passiert.  Händler am DI nachmittag angemailt, bis jetzt, 2 Tage später, leider keine Reaktion. Gestern war der Laden ja zu, heute versucht, telefonisch Infos zu erfragen.... leider keinen erreichen können. 
Habe dann mal direkt versucht, über Cube den Lieferstatus zu erfragen. Dann kam der Hammer: Haben den Händlern mitgeteilt, daß diese Räder (Typ) bereits *seid längerem ausverkauft *sind und auch eine Neuproduktion noch nicht (auch bis heute nicht) geklärt ist .... 

D.h. alles steht in den Sternen.... Ich werde mein gewünschtes Rad wohl nicht bekommen 

Tolle Kundeninformation !!! Ich bin schon gespannt, was mir mein Händler irgendwann erzählen möchte.


----------



## jokomen (11. Juli 2008)

Hey,

habe gerade vom Händler diese Antwort erhalten:

der Liefertermin von Cube hat sich verschoben er liegt jetzt in KW31. 

Hmm, sehr seltsam, wo holt der nur seine Infos ab ???  Warten wir es mal ab, vielleicht ist ja doch noch ein wenig Hoffnung.....


----------



## FX701 (11. Juli 2008)

Guten Abend zusammen,

danke für den Hinweis mit dem Anruf bei Cube. Genau das habe ich heute getan und habe erfahren, dass die Produktion meines LTD Race (weiß/blau) für Ende nächster Woche geplant ist - die Auslieferung sollte also dann in KW30 passieren... Ich frage mich zwar, wo der Händler die ganze Zeit seine Infos / Updates her hatte, denn die stimmten hinten und vorne nicht. Aber ich vertrau nun mal auf die Aussage von Cube Bikes und muss hoffentlich nur noch 1,5 Wochen warten. Das ist ja fast nix im Vergleich zum vergangen 1/4 Jahr :-(

Grüße


----------



## volli40 (11. Juli 2008)

FX701 schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen,
> 
> danke für den Hinweis mit dem Anruf bei Cube. Genau das habe ich heute getan und habe erfahren, dass die Produktion meines LTD Race (weiß/blau) für Ende nächster Woche geplant ist - die Auslieferung sollte also dann in KW30 passieren... Ich frage mich zwar, wo der Händler die ganze Zeit seine Infos / Updates her hatte, denn die stimmten hinten und vorne nicht. Aber ich vertrau nun mal auf die Aussage von Cube Bikes und muss hoffentlich nur noch 1,5 Wochen warten. Das ist ja fast nix im Vergleich zum vergangen 1/4 Jahr :-(
> 
> Grüße




Hi, wann und wo hast Du dein Rad bestellt?


Ich glaube den bei Cube gar nichts mehr, die sagen doch sowieso immer wieder was anderes!


----------



## FX701 (11. Juli 2008)

Ich habe es Mitte April über einen örtlichen Händler bestellt, welcher es widerum bei einem Händler in Chemnitz geordert hat...

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## volli40 (11. Juli 2008)

FX701 schrieb:


> Ich habe es Mitte April über einen örtlichen Händler bestellt, welcher es widerum bei einem Händler in Chemnitz geordert hat...
> 
> Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.



Hi, 
also mein Händler hat am Montag mit dem Außendienstmitarbeiter von Cube ( welcher für unseren Bezirk zuständig ist) telefoniert, dieser hat die KW29, die auch in der Bestellbestätigung angegeben ist, auch als Auslieferungswoche bestätigt.


----------



## zer00 (12. Juli 2008)

Ich habe mein Cube Sereo K24 16" Anfang April bestellt, als Liefertermin wurde mir KW 26 genannt, denkste nix mit Bike.
In KW 28 wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass mein Bike in KW 29 Produziert wird, dass kann doch nicht sein.
Wie viele Arbeiten da bei Cube, drei oder sogar 4 Personen?
Ich finde es eine absolute Schweinerei!!
Fals ich mein Bike bis in 10 Tagen nicht bekommen habe, werde ich mir eine Alternative suchen.
Mein Urteil zur Termineinhaltung von Cube -10 Punkte.

grz zer00


----------



## Fw-Eis (12. Juli 2008)

HUURRAA anruf bei cube hat was gebracht, heut hab ichs geholt und es ist einfach nur GEIL! so ich ess erstmal was und danach poste ichn paar bilder etc. im DER CUBE ltd race thrad 

lg N.


----------



## maninbike (12. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

an alle die wohl verzweifelt auf ihr cube dieses Jahr warten, bietet sich mal an, einen Blick über den Teich nach England zu werfen. Ich habe mir Montag letzte Woche mein AMS 125 k18 bei www.chainreactioncycles.com bestellt und eine Woche später stand es bei mir. Das ist zwar nicht der Händler vor Ort (den hätte ich auch bevorzugt, aber bei mir in Frankreich sind laut importeur die AMS125 völlig ausverkauft) aber immerhin gibts das bike, bevor der Sommer zu Ende ist. Billiger ist es wahrscheinlich auch (habe 1600 Euro incl. Versand für meins bezahlt). 


Salut,

Michael

PS: Ich stehe in keiner geschäftlichen oder verwandtschaftlichen Relation zu oben genannten Unternehmen.


----------



## turbomensch (15. Juli 2008)

Hat eigentlich noch jemand außer mir n schwarzes Stereo The One bestellt, das in KW29 ausgeliefert werden sollte? wisst ihr schon, ob das klappt.. oder habt ihr Infos über Verzögerungen..?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thz (15. Juli 2008)

thz schrieb:


> Hallo Mitleidende!
> ich warte seit Anfang März auf mein AMS PRO K24!
> Der zugesgate Liefertermin wurde gerade um 4 Wochen auf Mitte Juli verschoben!
> Mein Händler (Hot Bike) hat es nicht einmal für notwendig empfunden mich zu informieren!
> ...




So habe heute morgen den ersehnten Anruf meines Händlers bekommen: das bike ist da und ich habe es vorhin abgeholt und schon ne Proberunde gedreht - geiles Teil.

Also durchhalten!

Grüße
thz


----------



## Deleted 124904 (16. Juli 2008)

huhu 

hab mir grad bei meinem haendler vor ort ein cube ltd team milky orange bestellt... 3 wochen muss ich noch warten... aber er meinte zu mir das er seinem großlieferant druck machen will, das es früher kommt. 

lg engele


----------



## turbomensch (16. Juli 2008)

naja.. Druck machen.. denk des kommt einfach drauf an, wie groß dein Händler is.. wirklich "Druck machen" können da wenn überhaupt nur die wirklichen Großabnehmer.. trotzdem viel Glück, dass des mit dem Termin klappt.. 
ich hoffe auch noch, dass mein Stereo diese Woche wie angekündigt kommt....


----------



## zer00 (16. Juli 2008)

turbomensch schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich noch jemand außer mir n schwarzes Stereo The One bestellt, das in KW29 ausgeliefert werden sollte? wisst ihr schon, ob das klappt.. oder habt ihr Infos über Verzögerungen..?


 
Ja, ich habe auch eins bestellt, weiss aber noch nicht wann's kommt.
Sie haben eh nur noch eine Woche Zeit, dann will ich das Bike nicht mehr. 

grz zer00


----------



## turbomensch (16. Juli 2008)

@zer00: hab heute mal angefragt bei Cube.. also meine Version Stereo "The One" in 18" wird lt. deren Aussage Ende der Woche gebaut und dann wohl Ende nächster oder übernächste Woche ausgeliefert.. bin auch am überlegen, ob ich stornieren soll.. aber bis Ende Juli warte ich noch maximal.. hab zumindest nen guten Preis ausgehandelt..


----------



## volli40 (17. Juli 2008)

Hi, 
wer von euch wartet noch auf ein Cube LTD Race in White/Candy Blue?
Wann und wo bestellt?
Ich selber warte schon 5 Wochen drauf, sollte eigentlich diese Woche kommen.
Ich habe es über einen Händler direkt bei Cube bestellt.


----------



## thomasf (17. Juli 2008)

mein Reaction K18 ist Morgen fertig 
am 24.06.2008 bestellt


----------



## volli40 (18. Juli 2008)

Hi, 
mein Race ist Morgen abholbereit, werde mich aus dem Wartezimmer abmelden!


----------



## kal-el (19. Juli 2008)

hi,

hab am 16.6. ein XMS bestellt und soll es in der KW 32 (also Woche nach dem 3. August) bekommen...
bin gespannt, es gilt nämlich bei den meisten Händlern als ausverkauft....
mal sehen, was der Händler zaubert....
kal-el


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## würzenbiker (20. Juli 2008)

hi, 

für einmal eine gute Nachricht! Habe mein AMS HPC mitte Juni bestellt. Von CUBE wurde ein Liefertermin zwischen Mitte und Ende Juli versprochen. Gestern konnte ich das Bike bei meinem Händler abholen! Gut möglich, dass das aufgrund vieler Stornierungen jetzt so schnell geklappt hat. Was mich besonders gefreut hat, ist die Tatsache, dass man bei CUBE auf kritische Äusserungen im BIKE-Magazin-Test reagiert hat. So ist an der Kettenstrebe ein Alu-Blech montiert, um Rahmenschäden bei Kettenklemmern zu verhindern, ein Neopren-Kettenstrebenschutz (sieht zwar hässlich aus) ist ebenfalls montiert. Der angeblich so empfindliche Lack am Unterrohr ist mit einer relativ dicken, transparenten Schutzfolie gegen Steinschläge geschützt! Das Bike macht einen guten und solid verarbeiteten Eindruck! Die erste kurze Testfahrt vermittelte mir ein sportliches und trotzdem komfortables Gefühl. Tipp's für die richtige Einstellung von Gabel und Dämpfer hol ich mir an anderer Stelle in diesem Forum!

Gruss

würzenbiker


----------



## turbomensch (20. Juli 2008)

hallo zusammen,

scheinbar hat CUBE sich wirklich einige Kritik zu Herzen genommen und geben sich mehr Mühe, ihre Liefertermine einzuhalten.
Hab Mitte Juni mein Stereo The One bestellt und mir würde KW29 also Auslieferungstermin angegeben.. tjo.. und am Freitag war es da und ich kann es am Montag abholen!
Werde mich also hiermit aus'm Wartezimmer verabschieden.. hoff ihr kriegt auch alle Eure Bikes noch Rechtzeitig


----------



## FX701 (22. Juli 2008)

Hallo Wartende,

ich habe lange auf diesen Tag gewartet, nun ist es soweit: Ich verabschiede mich aus dem Wartezimmer!!!

Gestern ist nach ca. 3 Monaten Wartezeit endlich mein LTD Race (weiß/blau) angekommen. Die ersten Kilometer liegen auch auch schon hinter uns und ich muss sagen, dass warten hat sich gelohnt!

Also dann. Man liest sich! Viele Grüße.

FX701


----------



## Deleted 124904 (6. August 2008)

engele schrieb:


> huhu
> 
> hab mir grad bei meinem haendler vor ort ein cube ltd team milky orange bestellt... 3 wochen muss ich noch warten... aber er meinte zu mir das er seinem großlieferant druck machen will, das es früher kommt.
> 
> lg engele


 
sodele... habe heute auch endlich den anruf bekommen... morgen kann ichs abholen!  hat wirklich genau 3 wochen gedauert.

lg engele


----------



## kal-el (8. August 2008)

hi,
da hätte ich doch das Team in Milky Orange nehmen sollen...
mein XMS war für diese Woche anvisiert - dauert aber wohl noch bis Ende nächster Woche.
Also bestellt 16.6., Liefertermin um den 14.8. rum.
Hoffe ich .

Ab September ist ja das neue Modell schon da - und hoffentlich potthässlich 

kal-el


----------



## jokomen (10. August 2008)

Sodele,

mein AMS 125 ist auch nun endlich nach 3 Monaten Lieferzeit  eingetroffen. 

Hätte ich keine anderen Bikes zur Auswahl gehabt, wäre ich zu einem anderen Herstellern gewechselt....

Da warten hat sich aber gelohnt, nun kann ich wieder ruhiger schlafen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## @[email protected] (14. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich bin wieder DRIN!!

Nach einer Saison mit dem echt genialen Stereo, welches ich als "Notbehelf" für das Fritzz vor dem Sommer gekauft hatte, habe ich nun das Fritzz The One bestellt. 

ACH WIE IST DAS GEIL 



Ist sogar lieferbar. Das Jahr 2008 ist zwar schon bald rüber, aber wenn ich daran denke, dass ich auf ein Fritzz 2009 wieder bis zum Sommer warten müsste - nein danke.


----------



## kal-el (16. August 2008)

hi,
also jetzt ist "Ende nächster Woche" und kein XMS in Sicht, wobei der Händler noch am Donnerstag am Telefon meinte, dass er keine Terminverschiebung im PC hätte...
avisiert auf die Woche nach dem 3.8.
Dafür habe ich ihm gleich erklärt, dass er die Leitungen kürzen muß....hat man hier auf einigen Photos gesehen, dass die wohl sehr lang sind....
was er bestätigt hat...
er meinte, dass er bei Cubes alle Zuleitungen immer kürzt, da der Aufbau sonst komisch ausschaut.....
von Werk aus würden da Peitschen verwendet werden...


kal-el


----------



## kal-el (18. August 2008)

hi,
der Händler hat bei Cube gefragt - anscheinend wird es gerade montiert, was immer das heißen mag....
meine, anscheinend wird nicht "auf Halde" produziert, sonder nach Eingang der individuellen Bestellung?
Auf jeden Fall soll es Donnerstag dieser Woche geliefert werden, 
Anfang nächster ist es wohl bei mir.
Das macht dann knapp 4 Wochen über avisierten Termin.

kal-el


----------



## kal-el (21. August 2008)

hi,
mein XMS sollte nach dem 3.8. kommen...
nichts tat sich...
der Händler meinte am Montag nach Nachfrage bei Cube, dass es die Tage zusammengechraubt wird  und HEUTE  dann zum Händler raus geht..
der es am Montag hat und nach den von mir verlangten Änderungen dann zu mir schickt....
bin mal gespannt!!
So ganz blicke ich das System nicht woher Cube weiß, dass genau an dem Tag das bestimmte Rad, welches zu einem bestimmten Händler geht, gefertigt wird, aber wahrscheinlich haben die Frames alle Mikrochips 

Bin mega-aufgeregt, mein letztes Rad gab es vor 12  Jahren oder so....

Ein PwdWnB, ich weiß.

kal-el


----------



## @[email protected] (22. August 2008)

Hurra, das Fritzz ist da...nette Geschichte am Rande: Mein Velohändler rufte heute an und sagt, dass der Fridu da sei. Ich: "Wer...?" Ich habe sicher 1 Minute gebraucht, bis ich das gecheckt habe  (Hinweis an alle Norddeutsche über Stuttgart  : wohne in der Schweiz, da heisst Fritz = Fridu).


----------



## kal-el (31. August 2008)

hi,
da XMS kam gestern; bestellt 13.6.
bin gestern noch ewig rumgefahren mit Imbus in der Hosentasche, um die optimale Position zu finden (Sattel, Ergon II, verstellbarer Vorbau....)

Leider paßt mein neuer Tacho nicht dran, die Tauchrohre sind zu dick für die mitglieferten O-Ringe zur Befestigung.

Ansonsten kann man das Rad ziemlich auf Geschwindigkeit bringen, habe zwei RR montieren lassen - tun es für Waldwege und Feld allemal und der Rollwiderstand hält sich in Grenzen.
Also falls jemand einen fabrikneuen Nobby Nic braucht, soll sich melden.

gruß,
kal-el


----------



## Neuling83 (16. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier im Forum. Habe seit langem schon kein neues Bike gekauft, da dachte ich mir es wird wiedermal Zeit.

Habe mich hier im Forum informiert und habe mich für das Reaction 09 XT entschieden. Habe es bei meinem Händler bestellt in rot. Rabatt gab es 10%,1 Jahr Service glaub ich, 1 Fahrradflasche+Halter+Halter von Spezialiced, Tacho von Sigma 1606 DTS, Rabatt noch für das Schloss von Abus.

Wollte noch ein Rücklicht und Kettenstrebenschutz raushandeln, wenn das Bike da ist. Leider ist als Liefertermin Dez/Jan angegeben


----------



## Blaustich (16. September 2008)

Letzte Woche das Cube Acid '09 bestellt - 10% Rabatt + 20% für die nächsten 365 Tage auf Fahrradbekleidung...Zubehör, um das Bike straßentauglich zu machen, wäre mir eigentlich lieber gewesen 
Irgendwann im Oktober soll's dann da sein...hoffentlich noch vor den ganzen Klausuren -.-


----------



## starkmusik.de (17. September 2008)

"guten tag...nehmen sie platz...möchten sie in der zwischenzeit etwas zu trinken?"
so wird man in einer guten zahnarztpraxis begrüßt, wenn man warten muss. 

bei cube? nix. 

letzte woche das ams 125 r1 bestellt, soll auch "im oktober" da sein. mal sehen.
ich freu mich auf das gabel-und dämpfertunig  (schraubsucht)


ps: 4 monate warten lassen ohne entschuldigung ist sau frech-
nach 6 wochen warten nach dem bei kaufabschluss genannten liefertermin kann man *i.Allg.* deswegen vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten. 
jetzt bald im winter isses ja relativ schnurz, aber von juni-september nicht fahren zu können..
wir alle sind sterblich...

hat wer eigentlich schon genau dieses probegefahren??


----------



## barbarissima (17. September 2008)

starkmusik.de schrieb:


> hat wer eigentlich schon genau dieses probegefahren??



Hat sich ausser der R1 eigentlich irgendwas an dem Bike verändert seit letztem/diesem Jahr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## starkmusik.de (17. September 2008)

ausser der bremse gibts noch den (noch) mysteriösen "DT Swiss XPW1600 Systemlaufradsatz" , eine gerade syntace p6 -stütze und 130mm federweg am heck.
eine etwas andere lackierung. 
und eine verbesserte f0x 09er palette...


----------



## starkmusik.de (18. Dezember 2008)

so, heute hab ich es endlich erhalten. kurze einbrems-probefahrt..erster eindruck: ein sahneteil.. sehr schön ausblanciert,, und die federung harmoniert saugut...
hat jemand lust auf einen januar-alpencross??


----------



## agnes (18. Dezember 2008)

hehe januar09 sollte mein ams 125 the one da sein^^ wintertour bei 1,2m schnee in den alpen. du bist mir ja einer 

mach mal bilder von deinem bike.


----------



## Dive-Mouse (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab am 01.12.08 mein AMS Pro 100 bestellt, in sid-blue. Liefertermin soll die erste Februarwoche sein. Jedenfalls freu ich mich schon riesig auf das Schätzchen


----------



## starkmusik.de (19. Dezember 2008)

so, erste bilder sind jetzt in meinem fotoalbum. sorry wegen der scheissqualität, wird noch.. die rote kassette sieht anders aus als in echt, da passt die farbe besser. das ist ein ziemlich geschmeidiges gimmick

was hast du gegen schnee? ich find schneebiken geil. es muss nur kalt sein, wenns taut ists an schmarrn, wie die bayern hier sagen
und dann noch bei schneefall nachts mit 20W-helmfunzel....ohmeingott ...

ich hoffe du hast dein the one in der spezialpulverbeschichtung geholt, die ist sehr schick !


----------



## agnes (19. Dezember 2008)

spezial? in weiß7schwarz. ka ob da der lack besonders beschichtet ist.

naja gegen schneefahrten habe ich nichts. nur mir ist es da zuuuu kalt^^


----------



## biker1967 (19. Dezember 2008)

starkmusik.de schrieb:


> so, erste bilder sind jetzt in meinem fotoalbum. sorry wegen der scheissqualität, wird noch..








das will ich doch wohl sehr hoffen!! Wenn deine Putzfrau das sieht gibts die Kündigung


----------



## thomasf (30. März 2010)

Hallo
wie schauen die lieferzeiten für ein reaction aus 
weiss das jemand???

danke


----------



## pinocchi0 (30. März 2010)

sollte fix gehen. denkemal 2-3 wochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noratlas (5. April 2010)

Hallo, hatt schon jemand ein Elite R1 Mag 2010 ? Mein Händler hatt den Termin (01.04.) nicht halten können... " wenns kommt dann kommts" sagt er...  

Liefertermine gehören wohl nicht gerade zu den Stärken von Cube.
Sollte das noch 2 Wochen dauern, wird storniert! Und ein Reaction GTC aufgestellt. Die Saison ist kurz genug...


----------



## Schulmeister (10. April 2010)

Noratlas schrieb:


> Liefertermine gehören wohl nicht gerade zu den Stärken von Cube.
> Sollte das noch 2 Wochen dauern, wird storniert! Und ein Reaction GTC aufgestellt. Die Saison ist kurz genug...



Du willst umbestellen auf ein Reaction GTC ?!?!

guter Witz...........wenn Du nicht gaaaanz viel Schwein hast, wartest du darauf aber mindestens genau so lange.
Ich habe meins im Oktober 2009 bestellt und bis heute noch nicht. Fraglich, ob ich überhaupt eins bekommen. Bestellbar scheinen die Teile jedenfalls nicht mehr zu sein


----------



## Noratlas (11. April 2010)

von wegen, hab am Freitag direkt ein Gtc Pro mitgenommen.... tolles Bike! Kein Elite zwar aber es hatt sehr viel speed auf Lager.  

1400 EUR gespart.

In Zukunft bestell ich nix mehr... Kauf nur noch direkt im Laden. Erst recht bei Cube...


----------



## wellea (11. April 2010)

ich versteh das einfach nicht... warte jetzt schon 6 wochen auf mein ams 125 rx und werde immer wieder vertröstet(erst 2, dann 5 und jetzt 8 wochen)....also kundenfreundlich ist was anderes


----------



## Schulmeister (11. April 2010)

Noratlas schrieb:


> von wegen, hab am Freitag direkt ein Gtc Pro mitgenommen.... tolles Bike! Kein Elite zwar aber es hatt sehr viel speed auf Lager.
> 
> 1400 EUR gespart.
> 
> In Zukunft bestell ich nix mehr... Kauf nur noch direkt im Laden. Erst recht bei Cube...



Klasse! Glück gehabt, würde ich sagen.....hätte der Händler auch das SL da gehabt?


----------



## Noratlas (15. April 2010)

Nein, war echt Glück. Der kleine 18 Zoll Rahmen ist göttlich! Sattelstütze hätte 2cm länger bis zum Limit vertragen.(beim Race).

Aber bin glücklich !!

Edit : Aber ist halt auch kein Elite....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex47 (9. Mai 2010)

Der Warteraum muss langsam bumsvoll sein, ich habe mein Alltags-Cube (Touring Disc) im Dezember bestellt, und warte immer noch drauf. Erst hiess es "Februar, eventuell März". Und das bei einem absolut dösligen Alltagsbike mit Standardkomponenten, das in genau _einer _Farbe erhältlich ist, und dazu in der vermutlich häufigsten Rahmengrösse...  


Alex


----------



## alex47 (28. Mai 2010)

so, seit vorgestern steht ein Cube-Konkurrent in meiner Garage. Tja, wer nicht liefern kann, hat eben Pech gehabt. Dumm gelaufen.


----------

